# [Sammelthread] Assetto Corsa Competizione



## onlygaming (18. Juni 2018)

Nachdem Assetto Corsa im Laufe der Early Access zum Gehimtipp wurde und das Studio unter Simracern nun relativ bekannt ist steht mit Assetto Corsa Competizione der nächste große Streich aus dem Hause Kunos Simulazioni vor der Tür.
Website: Home - Assetto Corsa Competizione




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Release:
Early Access Start: 12. September 2019
Version 1.0: 29.05.2019

Die Early Access Version wird in insgesamt sechs "Builds" laufen.
Nach und nach kommt der Content wie Wagen, Strecken, Events/Features dazu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Preis:
 44,99€



Assetto Corsa Competizione wird das offizielle Spiel zur Blancpain Endurance Series Season 2018/2019 werden.
Euch erwarten damit weltbekannte Strecken wie Spa oder Monza, sowie die dazugehörigen GT3 Fahrzeuge von Audi,BMW,Ferrari & Co.
Einher mit den Strecken kommen auch die jeweiligen Event´s wie den 24h of Spa. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel wird auf der Unreal Engine 4 aufbauen, und wird damit auch einen dynamischen Tag/Nacht Wechsel ermöglichen welcher uns in Assetto Corsa (1) leider nicht vergönnt war. 
Des Weiteren wird das Spiel dynamisches Wetter beinhalten, womit für noch mehr Spannung und Abwechslung auf der Strecke gesorgt wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine große Neuerung betrifft den Multiplayer, welcher ähnlich wie in iRacing ein Level System haben wird welches nach dem Fahrverhalten und der individuellen Leistung bewertet wird um ein actionreiches Geschehen auf der Strecke zu ermöglichen.
In Sachen Simulation soll das Spiel laut den Entwicklern den stärken des Vorgängers folgen und eine knallharte Simulation darstellen. Einen großen Anteil dazu steuern die Lasergescannten Strecken bei, wodurch jede Bodenwelle später auch im Lenkrad ankommt. Zudem sollen durch eine ausgeklügeltes Physik die Einflüsse der Aerodynamik, Reifenmodell, Aufhängung und Elektonische Systeme zum authentischen fahren beitragen. Unter anderem hat man mit Motion Capture Technologie verwendet um die Animationen der Fahrerwechsel und Mechaniker noch realistischer zu gestalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




System Requirements:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Asset...ess-anfangs-ohne-DX12-und-Raytracing-1264847/

Minimum:

Processor: i5 4460/ AMD FX 8120 or equivalent
Memory: 4 GB 
GPU: Nvidia GTX 460/ HD 7700 or equivalent 
Hard Drive: 50 GB

Recommended :
Processor: i5 8600K/ AMD Ryzen 5 2600X or equivalent
Memory: 16 GB 
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1070/ RX 580 (8GB) or equivalent 
Hard Drive: 50 GB


----------



## -Xe0n- (19. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe  die Early Access startet wirklich demnächst. Will wieder eine vernünftige Rennsimulation spielen


----------



## onlygaming (19. Juni 2018)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die bringen die Early Access startet wirklich demnächst. Will wieder eine vernünftige Rennsimulation spielen



Ja zudem sind wir ja (für mich) im Sommer, zwar am Anfang aber gegen einen frühen Release hätte ich nichts einzuwenden  

Natürlich sollte das Spiel dann aber auch möglichst Bugfrei sein, Fehler können immer auftreten ---> Early Access eben, aber wenn es ganz schlimm ist lieber ein paar Wochen länger entwickeln. Bin auch auf Twitter aktiv am verfolgen was da läuft bisher können sie keinen genauen Termin nennen aber sie sagen:  "Not just yet! When we are ready to announce a date, we will let you know... Hang on in there! #ACCompetizione" 
(Tweet vom 19.06, also Taufrisch)
Assetto Corsa auf Twitter: "Not just yet! When we are ready to announce a date, we will let you know... Hang on in there! #ACCompetizione… "


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione Alpha: A Racing Driver’s Take – David Perel Racing


----------



## onlygaming (1. Juli 2018)

YouTube

Es gibt wieder frisches Gameplay, mit Szenen aus/auf Misano 

Die Grafik ist m.M. nach echt beeindruckend


----------



## derschweizer (1. Juli 2018)

Wie findet man nen angenehmes onlinerace?

Hat jemand Kontakte, bin kein wreckfestfahrer , habe den Spass am Fahren entdeckt, aber ohne Traktionskontrolle kann ich es noch nicht.


----------



## onlygaming (1. Juli 2018)

Es gibt Ligen wo Leute fahren die Spaß am racen haben. In ACC soll es ein Rating System geben wo man mit Leuten zusammen fährt die ungefähr gleich schnell sind.

Kannst mal hier reinschauen : SRD-Home - Simracing Deutschland


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (2. Juli 2018)

Kelvin van der Linde schildert seine ersten Eindrücke von ACC -> Youtube


----------



## onlygaming (2. Juli 2018)

Er bestätigt ja das was wir uns alle schon denken/erwarten. Also der Hypetrain fährt mit großen Schritten in den Steam Store 

Wenn ich mir überlege wo die Firma mal angefangen hat und ich mir 2014 die AC Early Access Version geholt habe, da kannte das Game noch keiner  
Und jetzt hauen die so ein krasses Spiel raus, einfach Wahnsinn


----------



## onlygaming (9. Juli 2018)

Ein Interessantes Interview mit dem Co-Founder von Kunos Simulazioni.
YouTube

Ich verstehe am Ende leider nicht ganz was er sagt, sagt er die Early Access startet "in July Summer"? 

Kurz danach sagt er das der Release Termin in den nächsten Wochen bekannt gegeben wird, spricht für mich doch stark für die 24h von Spa 
Würde seine Aussage die ich nicht ganz verstanden habe stützen^^


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (10. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich verstehe am Ende leider nicht ganz was er sagt, sagt er die Early Access startet "in July Summer"?


"late summer".


----------



## onlygaming (10. Juli 2018)

e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> "late summer".



Okay, dann kann man doch nur hoffen das es bald kommt^^ 
Habe mir jetzt schon Hoffnungen gemacht das es Ende des Monats kommt .


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2018)

Welches Jahr hat er nicht gesagt


----------



## onlygaming (10. Juli 2018)

Na hoffentlich 2018


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juli 2018)

Ich bin auf die Systemanforderungen gespannt, denn es sieht (wenn ich mir Videos anschaue) besser aus als Assetto Corsa.
Die Anforderungen auf der ersten Seite halte ich dafür für zu niedrig.
Ich bin auch auf die UE4 Engie gespannt, denn in vielen Spielen ist die leider nicht der Hit.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juli 2018)

Weil man schienbar zu doof oder faul ist was geht auch rauszuholen. Siehe Pubg


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juli 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Weil man schienbar zu doof oder faul ist was geht auch rauszuholen. Siehe Pubg



Ja, leider ist PUBG nicht der einzige Fall 
Ich hoffe, dass sie wirklich mehr rausholen können.
Ich habe schon oft genug Videos vor Release gesehen, die toll aussahen und dann kam die große Überraschung nach dem Release.


----------



## onlygaming (17. Juli 2018)

So es gibt Neuigkeiten 

Assetto Corsa auf Twitter: "During the "Total 24 Hours of Spa" @BlancpainGT Series endurance race, which takes place from 26th - 29th July 2018, we'll be giving our community the opportunity to check out and play #ACCompetizione! What's more, we'll also be unveiling the PC Steam Early Access release date...… https://t.co/xnmUbRoNwV"

Im Laufe des 24h Event wird der Release der Early Access bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Juli 2018)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## nollox (23. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube da kommt etwas richtig geiles auf uns zu!


----------



## onlygaming (24. Juli 2018)

Definitiv! Bin gespannt, hoffe am 26-27 wissen wir mehr  
Bin echt auf die Endurance Events gespannt, so 24h Spa mit Kollegen bockt bestimmt, vorallem mit der Grafik


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> vorallem mit der Grafik



Da bin ich am meisten drauf gespannt. DIe Anforderungen und die Grafik passen irgendwie nicht so ganz 
Ich würde es mir ja wünschen, dass sie die UE4 richtig geil optimiert haben. Leider kenne ich zu viele Spiele, in denen die UE4 ziemlich grottig ist.


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juli 2018)

Morgen um 16:30 CEST wird der Releasetermin der Early Access bekanntgegeben.

Kann es schon gar nicht mehr abwarten^^


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Morgen um 16:30 CEST wird der Releasetermin der Early Access bekanntgegeben.
> 
> Kann es schon gar nicht mehr abwarten^^



Bitte noch im August


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2018)

Ich habe den Beitrag auf Facebook gestern gelesen, wollte ihn eigentlich auch hier teilen, Quellen sind m.M sehr wichtig, allerdings war ich irgendwie zu blöd dafür^^ 
Nun finde ich den Post nicht mehr, dort stand jedoch heute 16:30 während irgendeiner Pressekonferenz von Pirelli oder so.

Mal sehen ob ich was finde, bisher leider noch nichts.

EDIT: 
Morgen um 16:30 ist es soweit.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (26. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Bin mir zwar zu 100% Sicher das ich gelesen habe das es HEUTE um 16:30 hätte sein sollen jedoch habe ich mir den Live Stream auf Facebook mal angesehen und da ist die Rede von MORGEN 16:30.
> Aufgrund der Tatsache das ich den Post auch nicht mehr finden kann schließe ich daraus das man sich kurzfristig umentschieden hat.


Nee erst morgen 16:30Uhr.

Zitat: "The date will be revealed this *Friday* during #SRO press conference, that will take place at 4:30PM CEST. "


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2018)

e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Nee erst morgen 16:30Uhr.
> 
> Zitat: "The date will be revealed this *Friday* during #SRO press conference, that will take place at 4:30PM CEST. "


Okay, kann passieren^^ Bin dennoch gespannt was da noch so bekanntgegeben wird, Freunde von mir haben heute in Spa ACC getestet und mit den Entwicklern gesprochen Mal sehen was da so rum gekommen ist.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Okay, kann passieren^^ Bin dennoch gespannt was da noch so bekanntgegeben wird, Freunde von mir haben heute in Spa ACC getestet und mit den Entwicklern gesprochen Mal sehen was da so rum gekommen ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk



Ja was jetzt 
NA dann bin ich auf heute Abend gespannt


----------



## onlygaming (27. Juli 2018)

So die Katze die aus dem Sack! 
Die Early Access Version wird am 12 September 2018 veröffentlicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die finale Version soll Q1 2019 veröffentlicht werden.

Freue mich schon riesig drauf, werden sicherlich einige hunderte Stunden rein gehen


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

Ok, 12.09. ist auch noch in Ordnung. 
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juli 2018)

Oha, da haben die sich ja (im Gegensatz zu AC) 'nen straffen Zeitplan gesetzt! 
Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie das letztlich weitergeht.

Hier der Spa SEA-Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lI-Q-C0koSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (27. Juli 2018)

Der Trailer ist echt der Wahnsinn, das Outro mit dem Lambo finde ich mega geil mit dem Überblenden und dann dem ACC Logo  

Naja man versucht sich selber zu veräppeln: Neeeeein es sind keine 1,5 Monate mehr, paar mal schlafen und dann ist auch schon der 12.08 und dann gehts ganz schnell 

Zum Zeitplan, besser so das Spiel soll nicht so Enden wie Wreckfest


----------



## DARPA (28. Juli 2018)

Am besten finde ich die Szene mit dem Streckenposten, der ne Fahne schwenkt. Genau solchen Details, die ein Rennen lebendig machen, fehlen immer bei den Race Sims. Oder gibts irgend nen Rennspiel, wo man mit schwarz-weiß karierter Flagge abgewunken wird?

Schade, dass es in diesem Teil "nur" um GT3 geht. Daher nix für mich. Hoffentlich lässt ein AC2 nicht zu lange auf sich warten.


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich die Szene mit dem Streckenposten, der ne Fahne schwenkt. Genau solchen Details, die ein Rennen lebendig machen, fehlen immer bei den Race Sims. Oder gibts irgend nen Rennspiel, wo man mit schwarz-weiß karierter Flagge abgewunken wird?
> 
> Schade, dass es in diesem Teil "nur" um GT3 geht. Daher nix für mich. Hoffentlich lässt ein AC2 nicht zu lange auf sich warten.


Doch ich meine rF2 und sogar F1 2017 bieten das. Gibt aber auch viele die das nicht haben. 

Ich denke vor 2021 kann man damit nicht rechnen :/

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich die Szene mit dem Streckenposten, der ne Fahne schwenkt. Genau solchen Details, die ein Rennen lebendig machen, fehlen immer bei den Race Sims. Oder gibts irgend nen Rennspiel, wo man mit schwarz-weiß karierter Flagge abgewunken wird?
> 
> Schade, dass es in diesem Teil "nur" um GT3 geht. Daher nix für mich. Hoffentlich lässt ein AC2 nicht zu lange auf sich warten.



Genauso so sehe ich das auch so. Deswegen fand ich F1 2017 echt gut gemacht, denn da wurden endlich mal wirklich Rennen simuliert und man fühlte sich wirklich wie ein Rennfahrer.

Ein Project Cars mag ja das Auto usw. richtig gut simulieren. Trotzdem fehlte mir da immer was. Keine Interaktion mit der Box, dem Management oder der F&E und auch sonst nur irgendwelche doofen E-Mails und Menüs. In vielen Rennspielen gibt es nicht einmal eine Siegerehrung.
Da können die Strecken und Autos noch so realistisch sein. Wenn das Drumherum fehlt, wird es einfach irgendwann langweilig.

Da habe ich lieber ein Spiel, in dem Autos und Strecken nicht vollkommen realistisch sind und dafür habe ich das Drumherum, wodurch ich mich wirklich wie ein Rennfahrer fühle.

Leider mag ich die F1 und deren Autos nicht so. Ich mag die GT3 Autos u d DTM.
Deswegen hoffe ich, dass AC Competizione auch das Drumherum simuliert, dann wäre es für mich das beste Rennspiel jemals.
In F1 2017 gab es das aber alles und wird im 2018er wohl noch besser.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Juli 2018)

Also wenn ich das Video so sehe:

YouTube

Dann warte ich leiber noch etwas länger (je nachdem wie der Preis für die EA ist).
Also ein Auto und ein paar Strecken zur Veröffentlichung der EA sind schon etwas mickrig, v.a. da einige Strecken und Autos (wie in dem Video zu sehen) durchaus fertig sind.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das Video so sehe:
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...


Das nicht direkt alles releast wird.... Hab ich Verständnis, aber 2-3 Autos/ Strecken hätten es schon sein dürfen, wirkt für mich eher wie eine Tech Demo.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwNoshXavGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Das nicht direkt alles releast wird.... Hab ich Verständnis, aber 2-3 Autos/ Strecken hätten es schon sein dürfen, wirkt für mich eher wie eine Tech Demo.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk



Ja, es ist ein EA, da erwarte ich nicht viel. Aber ein Auto und eine Streck ist mir einfach zu wenig.
Bei anderen EA Titeln hat man da zu Release schon etwas mehr.

Außer sie verlangen dafür nur 15€, dann wäre es für mich okay.
Wenn sie dafür aber 30€ oder mehr wollen, werde ich warten.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2018)

AC hat im EA 34,99 gekostet und soviel kann man auch für ACC rechnen.

Und wie du willst nur so 15 zahlen ? Du bekommst das volle Game am Ende und da ist alles unter Vollpreis willkommen. Die verschenken sicher nicht das Game nur weils im EA ist und im ersten Monat kaum Content hat.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juli 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> AC hat im EA 34,99 gekostet und soviel kann man auch für ACC rechnen.
> 
> Und wie du willst nur so 15 zahlen ? Du bekommst das volle Game am Ende und da ist alles unter Vollpreis willkommen. Die verschenken sicher nicht das Game nur weils im EA ist und im ersten Monat kaum Content hat.



Sicher das es so teuer war? Meine es war billiger gewesen. 
Werde es mir auch direkt zu EA Release holen jedoch finde ich es schade den ersten Monat nur eine Tech Demo zur Verfügung zu haben.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2018)

Ja ich habe nachgesehen.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Juli 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> AC hat im EA 34,99 gekostet und soviel kann man auch für ACC rechnen.
> 
> Und wie du willst nur so 15 zahlen ? Du bekommst das volle Game am Ende und da ist alles unter Vollpreis willkommen. Die verschenken sicher nicht das Game nur weils im EA ist und im ersten Monat kaum Content hat.



Na dann bekommen sie von mir die 30€ eben nicht zum Release der EA, sondern erst später.
Ganz einfach. 
Ich zahle nie für EA Spiele mehr als 30€, wenn ich nicht genug Inhalt dafür bekomme.
Warum soll ich also 30€ vorstrecken, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob das fertige Spiel dann wirklich etwas taugt?

35€ für eine EA 
F1 2018 bekomme ich fertig aktuell für 39€ und in Keystores sogar noch günstiger.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juli 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe nachgesehen.



Ich habe ende Dezember 2014 31,49€ gezahlt.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich habe ende Dezember 2014 31,49€ gezahlt.



Aber garantiert mit mehr Inhalt als einer Strecke und einem Auto


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber garantiert mit mehr Inhalt als einer Strecke und einem Auto


Ja gefühlt 1000 Lotus und Strecken die ich abgesehen vom Nürburgring GP nicht kannte xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (31. Juli 2018)

Warum wundert ihr euch? Die Roadmap wurde doch vor paar Tagen hier gepostet (ist sogar im Startpost zu finden ^^). 

Da sieht man doch, dass mit 1 Auto + Strecke los geht und nach und nach neue dazukommen plus weitere Features.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. August 2018)

Naja, ich hab mir die RoadMap erst vorgestern angeschaut. Nur weil sie am Freitag veröffentlicht wurde, heißt es nicht, dass es auch jeder gleich am Freitag sieht.


----------



## huenni87 (2. August 2018)

Außerdem lässt die Roadmap noch Fragen offen. Laut der Roadmap würde es ja bedeuten das selbst die offiziellen Strecken der Blancpain nicht alle enthalten sind und auch nicht alle Autos. Es sei denn sie bringen alles was fehlt dann noch zum Release.


----------



## onlygaming (2. August 2018)

Ich denke, das was nicht auf der Roadmap ist kommt zum 1.0 Release.


----------



## HyperBeast (10. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Na dann bekommen sie von mir die 30€ eben nicht zum Release der EA, sondern erst später.
> Ganz einfach.
> Ich zahle nie für EA Spiele mehr als 30€, wenn ich nicht genug Inhalt dafür bekomme.
> Warum soll ich also 30€ vorstrecken, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob das fertige Spiel dann wirklich etwas taugt?
> ...



Dann spiel doch einfach Fifa solange bis AC Competizione fertig gestellt ist. Es gibt Zugang zur Early Access für entsprechendes Geld, wer keinen Zugang möchte bezahlt nicht und fertig. EA und fertige Spiele miteinander vergleichen macht natürlich Sinn. Immerhin hat man für das komplette Spiel dann nur 35€ gezahlt. Was in Sachen Spielstunden bei AC ansich immer ein guter Kurs ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. August 2018)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Dann spiel doch einfach Fifa solange bis AC Competizione fertig gestellt ist. Es gibt Zugang zur Early Access für entsprechendes Geld, wer keinen Zugang möchte bezahlt nicht und fertig. EA und fertige Spiele miteinander vergleichen macht natürlich Sinn. Immerhin hat man für das komplette Spiel dann nur 35€ gezahlt. Was in Sachen Spielstunden bei AC ansich immer ein guter Kurs ist.



Warum FIFA, ich spiele kein FIFA 
Außerde habe ich ja geschrieben:


> Na dann bekommen sie von mir die 30€ eben nicht zum Release der EA, sondern erst später.



Ich kann warten. Die bekommen von mir erst Geld, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es das Spiel wert ist.


----------



## onlygaming (23. August 2018)

Ich hoffe auf der Gamescom Assetto Corsa Competizione Mal anspielen zu können und dann von den Erfahrungen hier zu berichten, aber wenn ich mir so anschaue was da jetzt schon los ist. Mal hoffen das ich an der Tageskasse am Samstag überhaupt noch reinkomme..... Leider aufgrund von Zeitlichen Komplikationen kein Tagesticket vorbestellt  Naja Erfahrung fürs Leben  

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## derschweizer (3. September 2018)

jetzt nutzt auch -Nvidia-  „Assetto Corsa Competizione“ für Werbung ihrer Raytracing-Engine.......

hier die Quelle

Assetto Corsa Competizione praesentiert Reflexionen mit NVIDIA RTX-Raytracing


Am besten ist eigentlich folgender Satz....

Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wird die atemberaubende Unreal Engine 4-Grafik mit innovativem NVIDIA RTX-Raytracing erweitert, sodass die Grafikqualität noch besser wird.

Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wird die atemberaubende Unreal Engine 4-Grafik mit innovativem NVIDIA RTX-Raytracing erweitert, sodass die Grafikqualität noch besser wird.

Ich hoffe das mich Assetto Corsa Competizione auch ohne Raytracing vom Hocker haut.


----------



## rolli (3. September 2018)

Und ich hoffe sehr, dass ACC auch auf AMD-Karten vernünftig laufen wird. 
Mit oder ohne Raytracing - das ist Nebensache, wenn ich mit über 200 Sachen über die Zielgerade rase.


----------



## onlygaming (4. September 2018)

Bin auf den Preis gespannt, lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## ak1504 (5. September 2018)

24,99 und mit jedem weiteren Monat wirds teurer. Wollte da nicht jemand warten ? ^^


----------



## onlygaming (5. September 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 24,99 und mit jedem weiteren Monat wirds teurer. Wollte da nicht jemand warten ? ^^


Ich? Ich war/bin von Anfang an dabei! War zwar etwas enttäuscht das der Content zurückgehalten wird, habe aber nie ausgeschlagen es direkt zu kaufen 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (5. September 2018)

Wird in einer Woche sofort gekauft.


----------



## onlygaming (5. September 2018)

Hier die Roadmap:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW ist ja das Game in Build 1 ja dann eher ein Lamborghini Super Trofeo Game, da ja nur der Huracan drin ist


----------



## msdd63 (7. September 2018)

Am 15. bin ich Abends vom Urlaub zurück. Da wird ACC sofort gekauft und getestet.


----------



## ak1504 (10. September 2018)

Es gibt was zu lesen:


*Early Access Roadmap mit Preisen*

Roadmap Archive - Assetto Corsa Competizione


*Assetto Corsa Competizione - Another great journey is about to begin!*

ACC Blog - Assetto Corsa Competizione - Another great journey is about to begin! | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum


*Aero.I believe I can fly…*

ACC Blog - Aero.I believe I can fly… | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum


*Tyres! oh... it's raining...*

ACC Blog - Tyres! oh... it's raining... | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum


*The ACC Rating system. We want to help you improve*

ACC Blog - The ACC Rating system. We want to help you improve | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum


----------



## T'PAU (10. September 2018)

Muss man sich wohl sehr intensiv mit dem Setup beschäftigen, um kompetitiv fahren zu können. Ist ja auch nicht verkehrt für Hardcore-Racer.
Aber ich hoffe mal, dass man auch mit einem der drei Standard-Setups pro Auto und Strecke (erstmal) zurecht kommt. 
Mal sehen wie (un-)übersichtlich des Setup-Menü wird.

Jedenfalls interessante Ansätze dabei, z.B. was nasse Fahrbahn angeht usw. 

Hier mal ein paar Gedanken dazu von Herrn Dookie Hauser:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cqcdh38kilw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (11. September 2018)

Das die das echt alles Simulieren finde ich super, ich hoffe das dies auch in Game so sein wird. Bei F1 wurde auch immer über sowas geredet und im Endeffekt machts kein Unterschied, in F1 2018 ist die Strecke bei abtrocknenden Verhältnissen nach wenigen Runden auch abseits der Ideallinie trocken.


----------



## onlygaming (12. September 2018)

So Assetto Corsa Competizione lädt schon und ist laut Steam 4 GB groß. 
Bin schon gehypt wie ein Kind an Weihnachten


----------



## IJOJOI (12. September 2018)

Hier mal mein erster Eindruck:
Der Input-lag macht eine bessere Beurteilung der Physik natürlich momentan schwer.
Trotzdem werde ich versuchen, meinen Eindruck so gut wie möglich zu schildern 

FFB:
Gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gut. AC1 und pCars2 sind da viel informativer. Keine Informationen über Lastwechsel beim Bremsen, dafür sehr gutes Feedback über den Slipwinkel der Vorderreifen, sprich, wann man diese überfährt.
Generell fällt das Roadfeedback eher schwach aus, es fühlt sich nicht so an, als wäre die Strecke Laser-gescannt. Seitlicher Lastwechsel fühlt sich gut an, insgesamt ist das FFB sehr stramm, jedoch "schlechter" als AC1/PC2.

Physik:
Momentan gibt es "Dry" und "Wet" Reifen, meines Wissens fährt die BP-Serie auch nur mit zwei Sätzen.
Generell sind die Reifen sehr grippy. Im zweiten Gang so gut wie nie Probleme mit Wheelspin, das kann aber auch dem Saugmotor des Lambos geschuldet sein.
Slow - speed Grip hat immer noch etwas von AC1, das gefällt mir nicht. wenn man sich mit 20km/h eindreht.
Generell aber schwer zu sagen mit dem Inputlag.

Grafik:
Ist ok. Models und auch Liveries wie immer top und sehr hoch Aufgelöst. Skybox und auch Streckendesign lassen sich sehen, so auch die Lichteffekte.

UI:
Menü wirklich nicht gut, besonders die Navigation ist mies. Auch, dass man in-Game die Controller-Einstellungen nicht bearbeiten kann, schade.
FFB Optionen sind noch sehr mager, genauso wie Kameraoptionen. Aber da wird sich sicher noch was tun.

HUD:
Nicht verschiebbar und zu groß für meinen Geschmack.

Insgesamt bin ich doch ein klein wenig enttäuscht. AC1 gefällt mir da doch wesentlich besser. Noch!
Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.


----------



## onlygaming (13. September 2018)

Ich muss sagen das ACC genau das ist was ich erwartet habe. Man muss sich wirklich Zeit geben um den Wagen gut zu bewegen, die Reifen/Bremsen ordentlich auf Temperatur bringen um ein sicheres Auto zu bekommen. Der Wagen ist trotz dem "stabilen" Setup sehr Instabil was den "kalten" Zustand betrifft, und wird bei zu abrupten Gasstößen in einer Kurve zum Eiskunstläufer. 

Das FFB ist etwas merkwürdig, aber man gewöhnt sich dran, es fehlen irgendwie die Bumps und Wellen der Strecke im Wheel.

Das Spiel leidet unter typischen Day 1 Krankheiten (dies nicht als Kritik verstehen). 
Zum einen geht bei mir das Licht nicht(das Flash Light funktioniert super, das Licht jedoch nicht)

Dies ist noch ein vergleichsweise kleiner Fehler im Gegensatz zur KI die bei mir (20er Feld) teils auf der Gegengraden irgendwie stehen bleibt und nicht mehr weiter kommt, und die ganze Strecke voll parkt. Man kann diese dann anschieben, jedoch kommt von ihnen kein Gasstoß mehr, sie folgen der Ideallinie mit der Energie die man ihnen per Stoßstange überträgt^^ 

Die Performance ist mit einem vollen Feld CPU Limitiert, unter Ultra Settings und einer GPU Auslastung von 60% habe ich teils 40-50 FPS. Dies tritt jedoch nur beim Start auf wenn das Feld für 2 Runden dicht beieinander ist.(was dann geschieht habe ich ja geschildert ) 

Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich das in Kürze Hot Fixes dazu kommen, um den Spielspaß voll ausnutzen zu können.

Alles in allem bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, und dann dieses Wochenende am Ring bestimmt noch einige mehr Erfahrungen in professionellen Simulatoren auf der SimRacingExpo mitnehmen 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## stoepsel (13. September 2018)

Habe seit gestern Abend, nu einige Runden gedreht und kann von einem Inputlag nichts spüren.
FFB ist völlig i. O. für eA und ist keinesfalls schlechter als bei AC. 
Keine Ahnung, was ihr alle habt..!?
Fahre Tripple, jeweils FHD 144Hz mit Grafiksettings, die von mittel bis epic Alles vertreten. 
Alleine auf der Strecke habe ich so ca. 60-70Fps. Sys siehe Sig. unten...
Sound ist endlich mal wirklich gut geworden und sehr detailliert. 
Selbst der typische Boxensound ertönt, wenn man in die Boxengasse fährt. 
Optisch ist aber noch Einiges zu verbessern. 
Am besten sieht es bei Regen aus, finde ich. 
Bei trockenem Wetter ist die Optik völlig unscharf und flimmert. 
Klar, man kann die Ingameresulotion hochdrehen, was aber extrem FPS kostet! Also, keine Option für mich.
Bei meinem 2600k werden alle 8Threads sehr gut genutzt. Emdlich mal... 
Wer z. Z. nur mal Bock hat zu fahren, ist hier aber echt gut bedient und Setups bauen ist hier echt sehr komplex... ich lerne noch. 
Ich finds geil und es macht einfach bock. 
Bin auf die nächsten Updates gespannt. 
Übrigens sieht man sein Licht nur, wenn man in den Grafiksettings die Opponents auf off stellt.


----------



## ak1504 (13. September 2018)

Beim FFB fehlen mir keine Bumps oder sonstiger nicht notwendiger Kram es fehlt self aligning torque und zwar sehr viel. GamerMuscle hatte auch schon die übertriebene Dämpfung angesprochen. So macht fahren keinen Spaß wenn man nicht merkt wann der Karren fliegen gehen will. Fühlt sich nur schwer nach 7,5 Tonnen an, ohne jegliche wichtige Info. Und das Curb Verhalten ist wie in AC immer noch kompletter BS stellenweise.


​Chris Zöchling hat auch mal die Meinung zum digitalen Huracan abgegeben: Twitch

Er als Profi war auch in der Lage eine leichte Verbesserung zum AC Huracan festzustellen. Ich habe die Posts von Aris über Physik Änderungen verfolgt aber fühlen tu ich ehrlich gesagt absolut nichts ^^ Gefühlt ist das nur AC in UE4


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. September 2018)

Mir gefällt die Reifenphysik in Verbindung mit der Traktionskontrolle extrem gut.
Endlich bewegt sich ein GT3 mal nicht wie auf Schienen. Statt dessen muss konsequent gearbeitet werden.
Im Bereich des langsamen Rollverhaltens finde ich den Huracan manchmal gewöhnungsbedürftig (evtl. liegt es auch am Setup). 
Beim Rausbeschleunigen aus langsameren Kurven (2.Gang) kann man die Flunder jedoch mit extrem guter Rückmeldung bewegen.
Auch das Verhalten bei Fehlern ist durchaus gnadenlos. Ich kann zwar ohne Probleme mit Standard-Setup 1:56er Zeiten fahren, aber die Konstanz fehlt noch.
Ich finde es interessant, dass ak1504 immer noch auf dem Curb-Verhalten von AC/ACC herumhackt. Was die Curbs anbelangt fand ich R3E schon immer grauenhaft. 
In R3E haben mich unter Anderem die zahlreichen einstellbaren Effekte im FFB Menu verärgert. Im echten Auto kann man sich ja auch nicht aussuchen, wie stark welcher (Sub-) Effekt auftreten soll.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. September 2018)

Wirkt alles noch ein wenig unfertig, teilweise buggy, aber ich glaube, die Entwickler bewegen sich in die richtige Richtung. Wenn jetzt noch einige Probleme in den Griff bekommen werden (etwas knackigeres FFB, bessere Performance, ein paar grafische Dinge, wie der völlig übertriebene Vignette-Effekt, KI-Verhalten), dann wird das Ding richtig gut.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. September 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wirkt alles noch ein wenig unfertig, teilweise buggy, aber ich glaube, die Entwickler bewegen sich in die richtige Richtung. Wenn jetzt noch einige Probleme in den Griff bekommen werden (etwas knackigeres FFB, bessere Performance, ein paar grafische Dinge, wie der völlig übertriebene Vignette-Effekt, KI-Verhalten), dann wird das Ding richtig gut.



Das FFB ist sicherlich noch nicht perfekt. Aber bereits besser als in den meisten anderen Sims (inkl. AC). Das letzte mal hatte ich diesen Wow-Effekt, als ich das erste mal rFactor2 getestet habe.
An der Performance kann sicherlich noch geschraubt werden.
Die KI ist ein Grauen. Darauf lege ich aber auch keinen Wert. Entscheidend ist für mich ein gut umgesetzer MP.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. September 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wirkt alles noch ein wenig unfertig, teilweise buggy, aber ich glaube, die Entwickler bewegen sich in die richtige Richtung. Wenn jetzt noch einige Probleme in den Griff bekommen werden (etwas knackigeres FFB, bessere Performance, ein paar grafische Dinge, wie der völlig übertriebene Vignette-Effekt, KI-Verhalten), dann wird das Ding richtig gut.


Da zu ist es ja Early Accsess und keine fertige Version. Es ist klar das noch nicht alles perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. September 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Da zu ist es ja Early Accsess und keine fertige Version. Es ist klar das noch nicht alles perfekt funktioniert.



Jepp, in 6 Monaten kann und wird sich noch vieles ändern, darum mache ich mir auch nicht allzu große Sorgen. Der einzige Punkt, der mir aktuell ein wenig Sorge bereitet, ist der Input-Lag, der unter anderem auch gestern ziemlich deutlich im Stream auf der Simracing Expo zu sehen war. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass das ein generelles Problem der Unreal-Engine sein soll. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, ich hoffe es einfach mal nicht.


----------



## stoepsel (16. September 2018)

Ich bin, was Inputlag angeht, schon sehr empfindlich, merke davon aber nich so viel.
Sehe es zwar an der Lenkradbewegung ingame, aber stören tut mich das komischerweise gar nicht. 
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist das es mir ab und an passiert, wenn ich nach der 1. Kurve im 1. Gang in den TC Regelbereich komme und dann schalte, dass der 2. Gang ab und zu so seltsam reinspringt, dass der Motor anfängt zu stottern und der Lambo kurzzeitig kaum Vortrieb hat.
Ob gewollt oder Bug, kann ich nicht sagen...?!


----------



## msdd63 (19. September 2018)

Heute gab´s ein Update und mein Lenkrad ist nicht mehr synchron mit dem Ingame Lenkrad. Und die KI ist ätzend aggressiv und rempelt ohne Gnade.


----------



## stoepsel (25. September 2018)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Heute gab´s ein Update und mein Lenkrad ist nicht mehr synchron mit dem Ingame Lenkrad. Und die KI ist ätzend aggressiv und rempelt ohne Gnade.



Lenkrad nicht ganz syncron, hatte ich vorm Update auch schon. 
KI kann ruhig mal bisl mehr auf die Kacke hauen... die waren ja vorher schon nur langweilig.


----------



## Firefox83 (28. September 2018)

kann man das Lenkrad im Game nicht deaktivieren, wie dazumal bei GTR2?


----------



## ak1504 (28. September 2018)

Nope.


----------



## onlygaming (10. Oktober 2018)

Update ist seit heute Abend 18 Uhr raus, und was soll man groß sagen, gewohnte Kunos Qualität. Jetzt auch mit einem ganzen Sprint Race Weekend, aber leider noch ohne dynamisches Wetter  Kommt aber noch.....


----------



## T'PAU (3. November 2018)

Hab's mir jetzt auch gekauft. Bin noch am herausfinden der besten Einstellungen usw.
Besonders grafisch werd ich mit meiner GTX970 wohl ganz schön zurückschrauben müssen. Gestern beim ersten Practice-Test (Huracan auf Nürburgring, mittags, Wolken) hatte ich mal fast alles in den Voreinstellungen gelassen, also praktisch alles "epic". Bis auf ein paar Kurven ging's sogar ganz gut, war überrascht. Aber spätestens mit Gegenern oder Regen wird das natürlich nicht mehr gehen. 
Mit der Lenkung bin ich noch nicht 100%-ig zufrieden. Der Winkel stand default-mässig auf 900°. Das ging mit meinem "Wheel" (Steelseries SRW-S1) gar nicht, viiiel zu empfindlich!
Nachdem ich das auf die niedrigst mögliche Einstellung (180°) gebracht hatte, geht's jetzt einigermassen. Ist aber imho immer noch recht empfindlich im Anfangs-Bereich.
Ich vermisse bei der Wheel-Einstellung sowas wie Totzone, Empfindlichkeit usw. wie bei AC. 

Gibt's eigentlich 'ne Übersicht der Tastatur-Kürzel? Diese werden ja leider in den Optionen nicht angezeigt.
Gemerkt hab ich mir Shift-I für Zündung und dann... keine Ahnung, Motorstart hab ich auf's Wheel gelegt. 
In Kunos Forum hab ich spontan (und mit SuFu) nichts gefunden.
Also Scheibenwischer, Licht(stufen), Bremskraft, ABS und was es da noch so alles gibt.
Versteh ich nicht, warum das in den Control-Options nicht bei der entsprechenden Funktion steht, oder fehlt das nur bei mir?


----------



## MD61 (15. November 2018)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob das G25 funktioniert?


----------



## MD61 (15. November 2018)

Das hätte ich noch im Keller liegen....spiele im Moment nur mit dem Pad....macht aber trotzdem Spaß!


----------



## onlygaming (15. November 2018)

Müsste eigentlich ohne Probs laufen.


----------



## MD61 (15. November 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Müsste eigentlich ohne Probs laufen.



Auch unter Win 10? Ist doch schon ein sehr altes Modell!


----------



## onlygaming (15. November 2018)

Mein G27 lief auch unter Win 10, das G25 sollte daher mit 99% Sicherheit auch laufen.

YouTube 

Sieht die Grafik bei euch auch so flimmernd aus? Grade am Ende ist es gut zu sehen, es ist in echt noch viel stärker beim fahren als im Video zu sehen. 
Settings sind alle auf Max. @FullHD


----------



## MD61 (16. November 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Mein G27 lief auch unter Win 10, das G25 sollte daher mit 99% Sicherheit auch laufen.
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Ist mir bei mir noch nicht aufgefallen.....spiele in WQHD!


----------



## MD61 (16. November 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Mein G27 lief auch unter Win 10, das G25 sollte daher mit 99% Sicherheit auch laufen.
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Hast du dieses flimmern immer oder nur in Paul Ricard?


----------



## MD61 (16. November 2018)

Also mein G25 funktioniert schon mal einwandfrei. Kann mir jemand die Einstellungen im Spiel für das Lenkrad sagen? Irgendwie funktioniert das überhaupt nicht. Der Lenkeinschlag bei meinem G25 stimmt überhaupt nicht mit dem des M6 überein!?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. November 2018)

Bin auch eben kurz in Paul Ricard gefahren und da flimmert es schon. Aber kein Grund zur Panik, es ist ja immer noch EA und nicht Final.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. November 2018)

MD61 schrieb:


> Also mein G25 funktioniert schon mal einwandfrei. Kann mir jemand die Einstellungen im Spiel für das Lenkrad sagen? Irgendwie funktioniert das überhaupt nicht. Der Lenkeinschlag bei meinem G25 stimmt überhaupt nicht mit dem des M6 überein!?



Wenn du das Lenkrad im Treiber auf 900 Grad stehen hast (was ich auf jeden Fall empfehle), dann solltest du im Spiel auch die 900 Grad einstellen. Das Spiel regelt die Rotation dann je nach Fahrzeug automatisch. Du musst dir also keine Sorgen machen, dass du plötzlich 1 1/2 Umdrehungen für ne enge Kurve kurbeln musst. Die meisten GT3-Autos haben zwischen 400 und 540 Grad, soweit ich weiß, und die sollten dann auch im Spiel stimmen, wenn du im Treiber und im Spiel 900 Grad eingestellt hast.


----------



## MD61 (16. November 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn du das Lenkrad im Treiber auf 900 Grad stehen hast (was ich auf jeden Fall empfehle), dann solltest du im Spiel auch die 900 Grad einstellen. Das Spiel regelt die Rotation dann je nach Fahrzeug automatisch. Du musst dir also keine Sorgen machen, dass du plötzlich 1 1/2 Umdrehungen für ne enge Kurve kurbeln musst. Die meisten GT3-Autos haben zwischen 400 und 540 Grad, soweit ich weiß, und die sollten dann auch im Spiel stimmen, wenn du im Treiber und im Spiel 900 Grad eingestellt hast.



Im Treiber? Meinst du damit die Logitech Profile Applikation?


----------



## onlygaming (16. November 2018)

MD61 schrieb:


> Hast du dieses flimmern immer oder nur in Paul Ricard?


Nein in Misano/Nürburgring ist es genauso 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MD61 (16. November 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn du das Lenkrad im Treiber auf 900 Grad stehen hast (was ich auf jeden Fall empfehle), dann solltest du im Spiel auch die 900 Grad einstellen. Das Spiel regelt die Rotation dann je nach Fahrzeug automatisch. Du musst dir also keine Sorgen machen, dass du plötzlich 1 1/2 Umdrehungen für ne enge Kurve kurbeln musst. Die meisten GT3-Autos haben zwischen 400 und 540 Grad, soweit ich weiß, und die sollten dann auch im Spiel stimmen, wenn du im Treiber und im Spiel 900 Grad eingestellt hast.



Super Danke. Hab es gerade im Profiler und im Spiel eingestellt. Funktioniert perfekt. Danke!


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2018)

Wers noch nicht gesehen hat: Christopher Zoechling der den M6 IRL bewegt unter anderem testete den in ACC


Twitch


----------



## DeFi (4. Dezember 2018)

Kann jemand hier auch von nem InputLag berichten oder liegt das evtl. an meiner Graka bzw. an meinem TV?


----------



## eXquisite (4. Dezember 2018)

Du spielst auf nem TV und wunderst dich über Inputlag, selbst n 1ms G2G Monitor hat meißt schon 25ms, wie soll n Fernseher da was reißen? 

Gruß


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2018)

Das liegt sicher nicht am Fernseher, auch wenn der evtl. ein kleines Bisschen Inputlag hinzufügen kann. Ich hab bei mir (Ryzen 1600X, 16 GB, GTX 1070, Fanatec CSW 2.5) sowohl mit niedrigen Einstellungen (vSync immer aus) am Monitor, als auch in VR deutlich sichtbaren Inputlag, was auch der Hauptgrund ist, warum ich ACC bisher noch nicht ausgiebig getestet habe. Ist für mich einfach unangenehm zu fahren, auch wenn Optik und Physik definitiv stimmen und an sich die Framerate (zumindest mit nicht allzu vielen Fahrzeugen) konstant auf 60+ läuft. Aber der Inputlag killt für mich das Fahrgefühl völlig. Bin schon fast soweit, dass ich den Wechsel zur Unrealengine als Fehler ansehe. Keine Ahnung, ob es an meinem Lenkrad liegt oder an der generellen Rechnerkonfiguration (Windows hab ich erst vor wenigen Monaten, kurz vor Release von ACC) neu installiert. An nem zugemüllten System kann es also auch nicht liegen.


----------



## DeFi (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich bins halt nicht gewohnt. Beim normalen AC müsste ich es jetzt am TV testen, da hab ich gute 100FPS in Full HD. Dass der Fernseher nichts Gutes beisteuert ist mir schon klar. Aber damals bei rF hat das Lenkrad am Bildschirm dasselbe gemacht was ich gemacht habe. Es fühlt sich dann für mich direkt schwammig an. War damals bei PCars einer der Ersteinsteiger und habe da dieses Problem auch öfter beschrieben (Am 22" PC Monitor). Da wurde auf die FPS geschoben, die aber zum Fahren ausreichend waren. Das war der Grund warum ich das auch schnell wieder an den Nagel gehangen habe. 

Zu meinem System werde ich das jetzt nochmal ausgiebig testen, wenn die neuen Komponenten am WE drin sind. 

 @ Neawoulf: Hast du das Problem beim normalen AC auch?


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2018)

DeFi schrieb:


> @ Neawoulf: Hast du das Problem beim normalen AC auch?



Nein, beim normalen Assetto Corsa und den gängigen anderen Sims (rF2, R3E, AMS und PC2) hab ich das Problem nicht. Wobei ich mir bei ACC nicht sicher bin, ob das wirklich Input-Lag ist oder nur visueller Lag der Lenkradanimation. Aber auf jeden Fall stört es mich schon ziemlich.


----------



## DeFi (4. Dezember 2018)

Dann wollen wir hoffen, dass das gefixt wird, so machts nämlich echt nicht wirklich Spaß. Finde so gut wie kein Gefühl, fühlt sich dann eher an wie F1 2016


----------



## msdd63 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit Inputlag. Kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## DeFi (15. Dezember 2018)

So, Frauchen hatte gestern Weihnachtsfeier und der Papa hat sein selbst gebautes Playseat mal vor den 65 Zoll TV gefahren und ausgibig mit dem neuen System in der Sig getestet....

Zum Thema Input Lag. Das virtuelle Lenkrad reagiert definitiv verzögert. Es ist mit dem neuen System zwar besser aber ich denke bei durchschnittlich 106FPS sollte das nicht mehr am zu schwachen System oder zu wenig FPS liegen wie man es mir das damals bei WMD verklickern wollte. Hat mich halt als CTDP 2005/2006 Betatester/Kameramann ehrlich gesagt bisschen angepisst, dass man lieber Autos und Strecken im Übermaß bringt, als sich mal um die Physik bzw. die Simracer zu kümmern und nicht nur die breite Masse....

Heute morgen dann Assetto Corsa neu geladen und installiert, läuft mit 180FPS ohne InputLag, bzw. ist es so minimal, dass man es nicht merkt und das darf dann auch gerne auf den TV geschoben werden. 

Ob es jetzt nur visuell ist oder auch physikalisch spielt für mich keine Rolle, es stört, es fühlt sich schwammig an. Kann wirklich nur hoffen, dass es gefixt wird, sonst wird das für mich nicht viel mehr wie ne nette Abwechslung. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass es nicht anspruchsvoll ist. Aber wenn ich nicht weiß ob ich lenke oder nicht, oder ob ich nochmal aufmachen muss, macht das keinen Spaß. Bin halt auch sehr aggressiv was das Fahren angeht und dadurch hier wirklich sehr viel am rudern bzw. sägen  Was ich die Tage noch probieren werde ist das Fahren ohne Virtual Steering Wheel. Könnte dann vielleicht besser sein, aber so wie´s jetzt ist, ist es schon schwer en gescheiten Drift hinzulegen, ohne dass der Gegenpendler kommt. 

Optisch ist es natürlich der Wahnsinn, egal bei welchem Wetter. Aber deswegen sollte man bei Kunos nicht das aufgeben was bei AC so viele überzeugt hat, der Realismus und die Physik 

Kurze Frage: Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir erklären wie ich hier en PitStop hinbekomme und warum meine Gegner nach Runde 1 bereits zur Box fahren?


----------



## onlygaming (22. Januar 2019)

So nun sind wir in Build 5, dazugekommen sind der Emil Frey Jaguar G3 und die Rennstrecke in Zolder.
Das Rating System wird weiterhin optimiert und ausgebaut, und wird von Build zu Build präziser.

Lang ist es ja nicht mehr bis zum Release


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Januar 2019)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Lang ist es ja nicht mehr bis zum Release



Aber es gibt noch viel Platz für Optimierungen, auch wenn schon einiges deutlich besser geworden ist. Aber so richtig ein Gefühl für's Auto kriege ich in ACC nicht. Hab immer einen minimalen Lag in der Lenkradanimation, der mich völlig aus dem Konzept bringt, egal wie gut die Framerate ist. Hoffe, das wird noch irgendwie gefixt und das ist nicht irgendeine Limitierung der Unreal Engine oder sowas. Die Kantenglättung mag ich auch nicht. Gutes altes MSAA wäre mir lieber, als verschwommenes  TAA oder nahezu nutzloses FXAA.

Wie auch immer: Content und Grafik sehen ziemlich gut aus. Performance hat sich zumindest bei mir ein wenig verbessert. Sound der meisten Karren ist richtig gut, vor allem der Lambo und der Ferrari hauen mich akustisch ziemlich aus den Socken. Jaguar klang kurz nach Release ein wenig nach V10, einer der Entwickler meinte, das wäre korrekt so, aber nen Tag später gab es dann doch nen Hotfix.

Aber ein Weilchen haben sie ja noch. Und die echte Optimierungsarbeit kommt dann hoffentlich zum Schluss noch, wenn der Content fertiggestellt ist.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (23. Januar 2019)

onlygaming schrieb:


> ... und es wird "nur" "System Fine Tuning" betrieben.


Würde ich nicht sagen. Laut offiziellem Statement von Kunos wird der Code nochmal an zahlreichen Stellen überarbeitet bzw. neugeschrieben.

_"... In December we faced the choice to either keep proceeding like that, adding as little changes as necessary to achieve a stable 1.0 Multiplayer, and then never to touch it again.
The alternative route is a rewrite of (a lot of) the code to switch to concepts that support our current needs and the things we learned. The disadvantage is obvious; we'd have to spend a lot of work to change ACC without – seemingly – adding gamplay related features and fixes for a certain amount of time, however, the gain is a much more stable environment, where we can keep adding features and also speed up future development.

I can tell it's unusual to go for a rewrite, but it expresses our approach and our plans to go on, even beyond ACC 1.0. Technically speaking, a few developers forked off the codebase and worked day and night to do the re-coding, with the goal of bringing those improvements to the main code as soon as possible. ..."_

Quelle mit komplettem Statement -> ACC Blog - Early Access 0.5 - Great new car and track, and a bit of maintenance | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum


----------



## onlygaming (23. Januar 2019)

Danke für den Link  Das wusste ich garnicht.
Das mit dem Inputlag habe ich auch, stört schon extrem.


----------



## msdd63 (27. Januar 2019)

Bei einem Quickrace werden die Texturen der Gegnerfahrzeuge nicht geladen. Da ist nur matsch zu sehen!


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Januar 2019)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Bei einem Quickrace werden die Texturen der Gegnerfahrzeuge nicht geladen. Da ist nur matsch zu sehen!




Versuch mal niedrigere Textureinstellungen in den Grafikoptionen einzustellen. Klingt erstmal kontraproduktiv, aber ich hab gehört bei einigen soll das helfen und das Spiel soll besser mit dem Nachladen der Texturen nachkommen.


----------



## msdd63 (27. Januar 2019)

Ok, das werde ich mal probieren. Ich habe ja eine MSI RTX 22070 Gaming Z, Ist leider in der Signatur noch nicht aktualisiert. Die 2070 sollte das Spiel locker stemmen. Liegt wohl am Early Acsess.


----------



## msdd63 (27. Januar 2019)

Ich habe die Texturen auf medium gestellt, doch die Gegnerfahrzeuge  haben weiterhin Matschtexturen. Mich würde interessieren ob das an meiner RTX Grafikkarte liegt obwohl AC Competizione noch Raytracing bekommen soll.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Januar 2019)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Texturen auf medium gestellt, doch die Gegnerfahrzeuge  haben weiterhin Matschtexturen. Mich würde interessieren ob das an meiner RTX Grafikkarte liegt obwohl AC Competizione noch Raytracing bekommen soll.



Paar Ideen wären noch nen GPU-Treiber neu zu installieren und die Daten vom Spiel von Steam überprüfen lassen. Das Ganze ist aber ein bekanntes Problem und im offiziellen Forum gibt es auch einen Thread dazu, der mit "Working on it" markiert ist. Das Problem ist den Entwicklern also bekannt.

Thread im offiziellen Forum (Anmeldung ist leider nötig zum Anschauen, komische Entscheidung von Kunos): Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum

Spontane Idee von mir wäre noch den Ordner _"Assetto Corsa Competizione"_ im _Dokumente_-Ordner von Windows zu löschen und den Ordner _"AC2"_ unter _Systemlaufwerk:\Benutzer\dein Benutzername\AppData\Local\_ zu löschen (im Zweifel vorher ein Backup machen und AUF KEINEN FALL die Ordner "Dokumente" oder "Benutzer" selbst löschen! Damit werden sämtliche Speicherstände und Spieleinstellungen gelöscht (Steuerung, Grafik usw. muss dann halt nochmal eingestellt werden) und sollten beim nächsten Spielstart automatisch neu erstellt werden. Fall nicht: Steam die Spieldaten nochmal überprüfen lassen. Keine Ahnung, ob's was bringt, aber ich hab von einigen Leuten mit Performanceproblemen gehört, dass denen das geholfen hat.


----------



## msdd63 (28. Januar 2019)

Ich habe ACC neu installiert und es bricht nach dem Start ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (28. Januar 2019)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## msdd63 (6. März 2019)

Ich bin heute mein erstes Online Rennen gefahren und abgesehen davon das die Texturen immer noch zu spät geladen werden, habe ich eine dicken Bug entdeckt. Im Replay sieht man das die Anzeige an den Autos nicht funktioniert. Normalerweise zeigen die im Wechsel die Position im Rennen und ein Namenskürzel an. Tut es aber nicht. Es wird permanent 000 angezeigt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. März 2019)

Bei mir läuft ACC seit Version 0.6 deutlich besser. Vorher konnte ich z. B. auf dem Nürburgring nur allein fahren in VR (selbst mit ASW). Inzwischen kann ich problemlos KI-Rennen mit 20 Autos und mehr fahren. CPU-technisch hat das letzte Update massiv besser Performance gebracht bei mir. Nur meine alte GTX 1070, die limitiert dann doch noch ziemlich. 

Und der Lenkradlag ist deutlich besser geworden, aber immer noch nicht ganz weg. Schnelle Korrekturen (z. B. wenn auf nem Kerb das Heck kurz wegbricht) kriege ich nur selten gut hin, weil mein Gehirn nie weiß, ob jetzt meine tatsächliche Bewegung vom Spiel erkannt wird, oder ob die im Spiel angezeigte, leicht verzögerte Lenkradstellung gerade aktuell ist. Hoffe, der Punkt wird nochmal verbessert. AC1, R3E, rF2, AMS und selbst Project CARS 2 fühlen sich da einfach sehr viel direkter an, was das visuelle Feedback auf Lenkeingaben angeht.



msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mein erstes Rennen gefahren und abgesehen davon das die Texturen immer noch zu spät geladen werden, habe ich eine dicken Bug entdeckt. Im Replay sieht man das die Anzeige an den Autos nicht funktioniert. Normalerweise zeigen die im Wechsel die Position im Rennen und ein Namenskürzel an. Tut es aber nicht. Es wird permanent 000 angezeigt.



Was die Texturen angeht: Hast du mal versucht (nach Neuinstallation inkl. Löschen der beiden Configordner, was auch beim neuen Patch nochmal empfohlen) ACC auf ne andere Festplatte zu installieren?


----------



## msdd63 (11. März 2019)

Ich habe die empfohlene Neuinstallation incl. löschen von zwei Ordnern gemacht. Es läuft jetzt gut. Ich muss nur vor einem Rennstart warten bis alle Texturen geladen sind. oder muss das Rennen noch mal neu starten, dann läuft es. Ich gehe davon aus noch weiter optimiert wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. März 2019)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe die empfohlene Neuinstallation incl. löschen von zwei Ordnern gemacht. Es läuft jetzt gut. Ich muss nur vor einem Rennstart warten bis alle Texturen geladen sind. oder muss das Rennen noch mal neu starten, dann läuft es. Ich gehe davon aus noch weiter optimiert wird.



In ACC geht das bei mir mit den Texturen eigentlich recht schnell (hab das Spiel inzwischen auch auf der SSD). Nach Sessionstart dauert es dann drei bis fünf Sekunden, dann ist aber auch fast alles geladen. Nur die eine oder andere Werbetafel kann während der ersten Runde nochmal nachgeladen werden (ist mir gestern z. B. auf Paul Ricard aufgefallen). 

Dafür hab ich in einigen anderen Spielen weitaus mehr Probleme damit. In Kingdom Come Deliverance z. B. ist das Texturstreaming bei mir tierisch träge, obwohl man sich da sehr viel langsamer durch die Spielwelt bewegt. Ist allerdings auch ne ganz andere Engine.


----------



## msdd63 (12. März 2019)

In anderen Spielen habe ich gar keine Probleme mit dem Texturstreaming. Und in ACC sollte das auch kein Problem sein bei meiner RTX 2070 mit 8GB V-Ram. Da sollte Kunos noch fleißig optimieren. Auch in den Replays gibt es noch ein Problem. Massives Ghosting.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. März 2019)

Ich bin bislang bitter enttäuscht von ACC.
Assetto Corsa ist/war meine absolute Lieblings-Sim. Aber davon ist ACC (in meinen Augen) noch weit weg. Offline hat mir der neue GT3-Ableger bereits zu Beginn Spaß gemacht. Online ist das Game im Moment eine Katastrophe.
Die Performance ist eher schlecht (RX480 und Ryzen 1500) und das runterschrauben der Grafikeinstellungen bringt nur wenig FPS-Gewinn. Die Steuerung der verschiedenen Schalter (Scheibenwischer, Anlasser etc.) ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und lässt sich auf der Tastatur immer noch nicht frei belegen. Die Serversuche gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.  Alles in allem ist das Spiel bislang ein deutlicher Schritt zurück. In nächster Zeit werde ich wieder Assetto Corsa (1) auf Community-Servern fahren.
Letzten Endes sind es sicherlich viele Kleinigkeiten die mich nerven. Klein viel macht bekanntlich trotzdem Mist.

Edit: Vielleicht ist meine Enttäuschung auch deshalb so groß, da ich ACC seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr angerührt habe. Irgendwie hat sich die Simulation nicht in meine gewünschte/erwartete Richtung entwickelt.


----------



## msdd63 (17. März 2019)

Seit ein paar Monaten hat sich viel getan. In Sachen Fahrphysik ist ACC um längen besser AC. Mir gefällt ACC in allen Belangen besser als AC. Und ich bin schon ein spannendes Online-Rennen gefahren. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung. mr.4EvEr Schade das die ACC so gar nicht gefällt. Es wird sich auch noch viel tun bis zur endgültigen Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2019)

Releasedatum und ein neuer Trailer zu *Assetto Corsa Competizione* sind bekannt: Am *29. Mai 2019* ist die Early Access Phase vorbei und wir kriegen sämtlichen 2018er Blancpain Series Content. Der 2019er Content wird später kostenlos nachgeliefert, da für die aktuelle Saison einfach noch nicht genug Daten vorhanden sind.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLK_739URag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Trailer sieht schon echt fett aus, da kann grafisch momentan wohl kein anderes Rennspiel mithalten. Höchstens noch Gran Turismo Sport mit den tollen PP Effekten in den Replays, dafür sind die Strecken aber halt weniger detailliert.

Ich hoffe aber, bis zum Release wird noch fleißig optimiert. Derzeit läuft es bei mir zwar ok bei gutem Wetter, aber bei Nacht und Regen geht die Framerate mit meiner GTX 1070 baden. Ich hoffe, es dauert nicht mehr allzu lange, bis endlich mal ne RTX 2080 für unter 600 Euro zu haben ist. Die GPU-Preise aktuell gehen mir echt gegen den Strich, aber gut, das ist ein wenig offtopic.

Was ACC meiner Meinung nach (neben dem noch nicht veröffentlichten Content) noch dringend braucht, damit es bereit für die Veröffentlichung ist:
- Performanceverbesserungen für Regen/Nacht/großes Fahrerfeld
- Überarbeitung der Asphaltspiegelungen bei Nässe und Menükontrolle per Maus in VR (funktioniert beides nicht gut bzw. die Maus im Menü gar nicht)
- Die Möglichkeit Funktionen auf Lenkrad UND Tastatur zu belegen (halte ich für eines der größten Probleme von ACC, da eigentlich kein Lenkrad so viele Tasten hat, dass alle Funktionen belegt werden können). Aktuell kann ich z. B. nicht den Scheibenwischer auf die Tastaturlegen und auf dem Lenkrad sind alle Tasten belegt.
- Verbesserungen der KI in Sachen Wahrnehmung/Vorsicht in der Nähe von Spielerfahrzeugen. In engen Abschnitten wie Schikanen wurde ich schon reichlich oft abgeschossen, weil die KI unabhängig von meiner Position unbedingt von hinten die Ideallinie durchdrücken will. Da hilft nur Zurückstecken und der KI den Vortritt lassen, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn des Rennsports. Außerdem ist aktuell die KI unrealistisch schnell/stabil im Regen unterwegs.

Bleiben noch 1 1/2 Monate ungefähr, um all diese Probleme zu lösen. Ob das machbar ist? Keine Ahnung. Aber ich vertraue Kunos aus meiner Erfahrung in Sachen Assetto Corsa, dass auch nach Release noch lange Zeit Patches folgen, die Features und Bugs behandeln. Ick freu mir, wenn auch mit ein wenig Skepsis, ob man bis dahin wirklich alles fertig und poliert bekommt.


----------



## ak1504 (12. April 2019)

Ja huch


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2019)

*Multiplayer & Rating - 1.0*

ACC Blog - Multiplayer & Rating - 1.0 | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2019)

So Release Day is dann auch da...

_"The wait is finally over! After many months in Early Access, Assetto Corsa Competizione, the Official BLANCPAIN GT SERIES game, featuring 51 teams, 280 selectable drivers and 14 manufacturers launches today on Steam."_






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wpTkgOB_TEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (29. Mai 2019)

Wann wird 1.0 zugänglich sein?
Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2019)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wann wird 1.0 zugänglich sein?
> Hat sich erledigt.


Über jeden Furz, der in Fortnite aufzuschnüffeln ist, wird sofort auf der Hauptseite berichtet. Dass ACC vorgestern erschienen ist und ob wir mit Benchmarks rechnen können, null Information!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. Juni 2019)

Ich frags einfach noch einmal hier, da im AC Thread nichts dazu geschrieben wurde. Hat ACC schon einmal jemand mit dem Controller probiert? Wenn ja, ist es so spielbar?


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juni 2019)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich frags einfach noch einmal hier, da im AC Thread nichts dazu geschrieben wurde. Hat ACC schon einmal jemand mit dem Controller probiert? Wenn ja, ist es so spielbar?



In ACC hab ich's selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber in Assetto Corsa 1. Und dazu muss ich sagen: Es ist mit den richtighen Einstellungen möglich, aber sehr viel schwieriger, als mit dem Lenkrad. Wenn du mit dem Controller wirklich präzise umgehen kannst, kannst du es versuchen, aber ich persönlich würde immer zum Lenkrad greifen, weil man einfach sehr viel präziser lenken und mit Gas und Bremse arbeiten kann, als mit dem Controller.

Kleine Warnung allerdings noch: Aktuell scheinen einige Leute Probleme zu haben, dass sie die Controllertasten nicht frei belegen können und auch lassen sich Funktionen aktuell nicht zusätzlich auf die Tastatur legen. Insgesamt ist ACC leider noch recht buggy und ich hoffe, es kommt in absehbarer Zeit ein Hotfix, der zumindest die gröbsten Probleme dieser Art beseitigt.


----------



## msdd63 (2. Juni 2019)

Wollen die mich verarschen? Egal wie ich die Eau Rouge fahre, es steht immer zu langsam und ich bekomme keine gute Runde gut geschrieben.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Juni 2019)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wollen die mich verarschen? Egal wie ich die Eau Rouge fahre, es steht immer zu langsam und ich bekomme keine gute Runde gut geschrieben.


Den kleinen Linksknick außen von der Mauer der Boxengasse anfahren, nicht zu weit auf den Curb, sonst wird das Fahrzeug zu unruhig. Schneller aber nicht hektischer Wechsel nach Rechts, vorher schon das Gas leicht lupfen. Innen kurz an den Kurb ran, dann das Gaspedal langsam wieder voll durchtreten, dabei Lenkung wieder aufmachen, ggf leicht nach links lenken und blind nach links auf den Curb tragen lassen und die Strecke nach Rechts voll ausnutzen während du weiterhin voll durch beschleunigst.


----------



## msdd63 (3. Juni 2019)

Wie ich vermutet habe ist das ein Bug. Ich installiere gerade den neuesten Patch für ACC. Und in den Patch Notes ist auch der Bug mit der "zu langsam" Meldung in Eau Rouge aufgeführt. Ich bin Spa schon tausend Mal in AC, R3E, Rfactor 2 usw. gefahren. Deswegen lag es nahe dass das ein Bug ist.


----------



## onlygaming (4. Juni 2019)

Thats Raidillon actually.

Sorry der musste jetzt sein  Wer WTF1 schaut weiß was ich meine 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (5. Juni 2019)

@neawoulf:
Danke, damit bin ich wohl leider raus. Schade, hätte mich tatsächlich interessiert.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juni 2019)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @neawoulf:
> Danke, damit bin ich wohl leider raus. Schade, hätte mich tatsächlich interessiert.



Wenn es dich wirklich reizt würde ich evtl. dann doch über ein Lenkrad nachdenken. Muss ja nicht gleich was für 500 Euro und mehr von Fanatec sein. Für den Anfang tut es auch ein gebrauchtes G27 oder ein neues T150 für ca. 140 Euro.


----------



## onlygaming (5. Juni 2019)

Richtig, vielleicht wenn es etwas mehr sein darf ein gebrauchtes T300. Lohnt sich aufjedenfall!


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Juni 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn es dich wirklich reizt würde ich evtl. dann doch über ein Lenkrad nachdenken. Muss ja nicht gleich was für 500 Euro und mehr von Fanatec sein. Für den Anfang tut es auch ein gebrauchtes G27 oder ein neues T150 für ca. 140 Euro.


Manchmal gibt es G29 oder 920 für unter 150€. Der Preis rechtfertigt definitiv den Mehrwert gegenüber einem Pad.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Juni 2019)

Neuer Public Beta Patch




Spoiler



We are releasing a preview version of our 1.0.2 Hotfix.


It introduces many important updates.
It also restricts for mid-session saving until the desired functionality is achieved. It is currently one of our highest priorities in addition to stability.


Please note that due to changes config file encoding, switching between public beta and live may have unwanted side-effects.


To find information about how to opt into the public beta branch, visit this thread:
https://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/...ut-hotfix-1-and-the-public-beta-branch.57636/


Please keep this topic clean and indicate in your reports the version you are using!


1.0.2 Preview (eventual public hotfix changelist subject to changes)


GENERAL:
- The .exe now starts in "-nohmd" mode if "-vr" is not specified.
This now allows direct shortcuts with "-vr" command and reduces the number of required launch modes in Steam.
- Fixed a crash when pausing the game from the helicam.


GAMEPLAY:


Added savegame system in Career and Championship modes.
Savegame feature is not available in Hotlap and Hotstint mode
Improved general .json encoding system.
Added structure to manage multiple savegames (Single Player).
NOTE: not yet enabled in the public build.


Added auto-saving after complete sessions in Career and Championship.
Fixed driver stint status in savegame.
Fixed incorrectly forced 10-minute driver stint length in championship and career.
Fixed inaccurate session results in some savegames.
Fixed Fanatec LEDs building in reverse order (due to a change in the Fanatec SDK).
Updated controller presets.
Fixes to MP replays (e.g. flickering spawned cars when the replay was shorter than the session).
Fixes to game stability.
Tweaks to accident/yellow-flag highlights.
Fixed a bug of 'ghost cars' appearing in some cases in multiplayer highlights.
Added option to customize weather for championship rounds.
NOTE: selecting "Custom" weather allows the player to customize the weather for every championship round before each event.


Fixed end-race cameras and car positions (e.g. back from replay after end-race highlights).
Fixed HUD disappearing after trying to play an invalid replay.
Revised AI skill levels in Career in various difficulty settings.
More straightforward session-end:
Added status message at the end of sessions informing the player to wait for all opponents to cross the finish line before proceeding to the next session.
- Fixed ignition turning off when killing the engine during pit stops.


UI:


Added mouse input in VR.
Fixed an issue with navigating the MFD in VR.
Fixed tyre sets section being incorrectly active when wet compound was selected in the tyre and strategy windows in the Setup screen.
Fixed incorrect title in the Championship car selection menu.


AUDIO:
- Audio communications optimization.


GRAPHICS:
- Added another AA method.
Temporal is now more effective against jaggies, while KTAA is more effective against ghosting.


Revised steering animations on various cars to delay hands switching over too early.
Fixed rim speed different from tyre speed.
Fixed slow motion rim/tyre speed in replays.


MULTIPLAYER & RATINGS:


Reduced the join lag when a new car model joins a session.
Drivers cannot join ongoing race sessions anymore (server settings option "isRaceLocked").
Fixed race track status not being properly reset after the race session.
Changed the way backend systems store data, so data is still correctly saved even under high loads.
Racecraft Rating calculations are temporarily suspended.
Rating widget now will correctly detect reconnections. While disconnected, it will simply dissapear.
Backend systems performance improvements.
Advanced MP options: Fixed the slider weights for night and rain.
Advanced MP options: Increased the significance of "clean": Users with higher SA won't see unrestricted servers anymore, unless "clean" is reduced below 50%.
Advanced MP options: Increased the significance of "latency": Users with higher SA won't see unrestricted servers anymore, unless "clean" is reduced below 50%.
Advanced MP options: Increased the significance of track weights, especially low values will massively rank down corresponding servers.
Matching now (almost) ignores servers in race sessions, instead of ranking them down.
Fixed CP servers not showing up for a number of user IP addresses.


PHYSICS & FFB:
- Force Feedback Post-Processing is now available like in the original Assetto Corsa.
Copy your "ff_post_process.ini" and associated LUTs to "Documents/Assetto Corsa Competizione/Config".


----------



## KaterTom (9. Juni 2019)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, was dieses Force Feedback Post-Processing genau ist und was es bringt?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juni 2019)

Nachdem der 1.0 Release und auch der 1.0.1 Patch mir nicht viel gebracht haben ist Version 1.0.2 inzwischen ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Das Anti Aliasing ist besser (KTAA auf high, Sharpening auf 150 und Supersampling per Oculus Tool auf 1,35 sehen recht gut aus), es wurden diverse Bugs ausgebessert und der Performance ist bei mir auch besser geworden. Alles in allem gibt es noch viele Baustellen (sowohl Bugs, als auch Optimierungen und Features), aber Kunos ist auf jeden Fall auf dem richtigen Weg. Ein bis zwei Monate und ein paar größere Patches und aus ACC könnte noch ne richtig gute Simulation werden.




KaterTom schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, was dieses Force Feedback Post-Processing genau ist und was es bringt?



Ältere/schwächere Lenkräder geben ihre Kraft nicht so super linear her. Es gibt ein Progamm (LUT-Generator oder so), das ein Testprogramm durchlaufen lässt und eine Datei erstellt, die man eben für das Post Processing nutzen kann, dass das Gefühl ein wenig linearer wird. Zusammengefasst: FFB Post Processing interpretiert die Ausgabe des FFB nach Vorgaben einer LUT-Datei neu. Quasi ein Filter, der zwischen Spiel und Lenkradtreiber geschaltet wird.


----------



## msdd63 (18. Juni 2019)

Ich habe eine neue Karriere begonnen und frage mich wieso ich nach einer Session kein Replay ansehen kann. Auch unter Replays ist nichts gespeichert. Mir sind die Replays aber wichtig da ich von ACC ein Let´s Play mache und nach den Rennen das auch das Replay aufnehmen möchte.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Juni 2019)

AAC ist für ein mittlerweile Vollpreisspiel eigentlich eine Frechheit. Viele Autos haben bei meinem FOV ein totes Dashboard.  Ich habe beim ersten Event der Karriere nach dem 2. Qualifying das Spiel beendet und als ich weiterspielen wollte musste ich das Event wieder mit dem Freien Training beginnen. Aber die absolute Frechheit ist folgendes: Ich beende das Spiel mit folgenden Ratings: TR 99, CN 83, CC 78, PC 64, SA 48, RC 34 und CP 0. Ich spiele weiter und habe plötzlich folgende Ratings: TR 99, CN 74, CC 75, PC 64 und SA 31. Kein RC und kein CP. Es kann nicht sein das meine Ratings grundlos geändert werden.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Juni 2019)

Denke der Publisher hat da Druck gemacht und sie mussten das Spiel so auf den Markt werfen. Naja hab seit der V0.7 oder so nicht mehr gespielt^^ Scheine ja nichts zu verpassen. Mal sehen ob ich in 3-4 Monaten lust drauf habe. Momentan kickt mich iRacing einfach mehr.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juni 2019)

Das mit dem Rating könnte ein (neuer) Bug sein, evtl. auf Serverseite? Ärgerlich ist es auf jeden Fall. Insgesamt finde ich aber, dass sich spätestens seit 1.0.3 der Zustand des Spiels deutlich gebessert hat. Es gibt zwar noch viele Baustellen, aber scheinbar geht's voran. Man hätte  die 1.0 zuerst ans 1.0 Release Candidate veröffentlichen sollen wie bei AC1 damals. Dann hätte man nicht so einen katastrophalen Release gehabt. Aber ich denke mal auch, dass da entweder der Publisher oder Blancpain selbst Druck gemacht hat das Ding rauszuhauen.


----------



## DeFi (26. Juni 2019)

Jemand ne Ahnung wie die Schaltung konfiguriert ist? Wenn ich versuche über die Motorbremse zu bremsen reagiert meine Schaltung zeitweise nicht richtig. Im Stand alles kein Problem. Wenn ich es dann drauf anlege und bei hoher Drehzahl im 4. Gang runterschalten will, reagiert das Ding null. Kann es sein, dass da irgendein Schutz bei den GT3 drin ist, damit er keine Drehzahlspitzen bekommt?


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2019)

DeFi schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wie die Schaltung konfiguriert ist? Wenn ich versuche über die Motorbremse zu bremsen reagiert meine Schaltung zeitweise nicht richtig. Im Stand alles kein Problem. Wenn ich es dann drauf anlege und bei hoher Drehzahl im 4. Gang runterschalten will, reagiert das Ding null. *Kann es sein, dass da irgendein Schutz bei den GT3 drin ist, damit er keine Drehzahlspitzen bekommt?*



Genau das ist der Fall. Wenn die Elektronik merkt, dass nach dem Runterschalten die Drehzahl über dem Drehzahllimit liegen würde, dann wird nicht geschaltet um Schäden zu vermeiden.


----------



## DeFi (26. Juni 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Fall. Wenn die Elektronik merkt, dass nach dem Runterschalten die Drehzahl über dem Drehzahllimit liegen würde, dann wird nicht geschaltet um Schäden zu vermeiden.



Super, vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juni 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Fall. Wenn die Elektronik merkt, dass nach dem Runterschalten die Drehzahl über dem Drehzahllimit liegen würde, dann wird nicht geschaltet um Schäden zu vermeiden.



Korrekt, nennt sich "Downshift Protection" gabs auch bei einigen Autos in AC "1" der GT3 RS z.B.


----------



## DeFi (26. Juni 2019)

Ja hatte sowas vermutet. Wie gesagt, habe es drauf angelegt und auf der Geraden kurz vor dem Drehzahllimit versucht runter zu schalten aber nach mehrmals Klicken keine Reaktion. Dachte mein Lenkrad Selbstbau hätte was aber dann ist alles gut 


[EDIT]: Wieso kann ich keinen Porsche fahren? Muss ich den freischalten? 

Was ich übrigens sau cool finde bei den Replays, dass man sich die Highlights der Rennen anschauen kann 

[GELÖST]: Für alle mit demselben Problem: Kein Training, Hotlap oder sonstiges einstellen. Sowie der McLaren muss man um auch den Porsche fahren zu können "Endurance 3H, 6H oder 24H" eingestellt sein. Ist wohl ein bekannter "Bug".


----------



## Crush4r (11. Juli 2019)

Zurzeit meine Liebste Rennsimulation, wenn die Technik auch noch irgendwo harpert. Zuhause Blancpain GT Serie fahren, und in der Firma mit den echten Autos für die Blancpain Serie Arbeiten.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2019)

Ich spiel's leider aktuell (fast) gar nicht mehr, aber nicht weil die Sim schlecht ist. Meine alte GTX 1070 mit Ryzen 1600X reicht für VR mit mehreren Fahrzeugen und Nacht/Wetter einfach nicht mehr aus (in allen anderen Sims schon), da muss endlich mal was neues her. Zeit, dass die RTX 2080 Super kommt oder evtl. mal noch ein oder zwei Monate abwarten, ob AMD nicht nen größeren Bruder für die RX 5700 ankündigt. Dann bin ich hoffentlich spielbereit, wenn das 2019er Update kommt und damit hoffentlich auch der McLaren 720S GT3 (was für ne geile Kiste!).


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2019)

PHYSICS - Introducing the 5 point tyre model for ACC! | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juli 2019)

Hotfix targets in advance for 1.0.x

Error | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (18. September 2019)

-> Assetto Corsa Competizione - The Intercontinental GT Pack

Mit Suzuka, Bathurst, Laguna Seca und Kyalami.

Coming soon


----------



## Neawoulf (18. September 2019)

Der neue Content sieht echt gut aus, allerdings halte ich immer noch die Technik der Unreal Engine für ungeeignet. Selbst mit meinem neuen System (Ryzen 3600, RTX 2080) läuft das Ding in vielen Situationen (Regen, Nacht, viele Fahrzeuge) extrem unrund in VR mit der Oculus Rift, trotz ASW. Wenn man die Grafik ganz runterschraubt geht es zwar, aber dann sehen selbst Assetto Corsa 1, rFactor 2 und RaceRoom DEUTLICH besser aus.

Ich werde hier mit der Unreal Engine einfach nicht warm. Als das damals angekündigt wurde, hielt ich es für eine tolle Idee, aber ich krieg's bei mir trotz zahlreicher Tweaks nicht vernünftig zum Laufen.


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2019)

Ich sehe das aus einem anderen Winkel. Es ist das Crysis Problem. Die angebotene Hardware ist einfach zu schwachbrüstig und überteuert für aktuelle Engine Technik. Und da Nvidia keinen Druck bekommt und die Leute trotzdem die teuren Karten kaufen als gäbe es kein Morgen wird da auch in absehbarer Zukunft nichts gravierendes passieren.


----------



## onlygaming (22. September 2019)

Can it run ACC VR?


----------



## Andregee (22. September 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aus einem anderen Winkel. Es ist das Crysis Problem. Die angebotene Hardware ist einfach zu schwachbrüstig und überteuert für aktuelle Engine Technik. Und da Nvidia keinen Druck bekommt und die Leute trotzdem die teuren Karten kaufen als gäbe es kein Morgen wird da auch in absehbarer Zukunft nichts gravierendes passieren.


Meinste Ak? Ich finde Acc ja selbst auf max am Monitor nicht wirklich schön. Selbst das alte Ac zeugt imho deutlich realer wirkende Cockpits und nicht diesen komischen Plastiklook und mit Cars 2 hat man eine grafische Referenz ohne diese absurden Ansprüche an die Hardware. Zu Crysis Zeiten gab es nichts schöneres was perfomanter war. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2019)

Ja ich bin doch sehr zufrieden mit ACC. Pcars2 Performance war auch nicht besonders gut bei mir vor allem das AA hat irgendwie nie funktioniert aber viel Leistung gekostet.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (23. September 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich werde hier mit der Unreal Engine einfach nicht warm. Als das damals angekündigt wurde, hielt ich es für eine tolle Idee...


Ja das dachte ich vorher auch. Auch weil es ja einige VR-Spiele mit UE4 gibt, die ganz gut laufen und auch ordentlich aussehen. Mir war aber nicht bewußt, dass die UE4 so limitiert ist, was Triplescreen-Support, VR und Antialiasing-Techniken angeht.
Marco von Kunos hat ja bei einem Interview auf der Simracing Expo schon angedeutet, dass sie für einen zukünftigen Titel wohl nicht mehr auf die Unreal Engine setzen werden.

Vielleicht war es doch keine schlechte Entscheidung von Reiza statt auf UE4 lieber auf die Madness-Engine zu setzen.


----------



## msdd63 (22. Oktober 2019)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie der Fahrerwechsel funktioniert. Ich bin mein erstes Langstreckenrennen in der Karriere gefahren. Ich habe den Boxenstopp gemacht aber es erfolgte kein Fahrerwechsel.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Oktober 2019)

1.1

News - All News


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Oktober 2019)

Bin jetzt auch endlich dazu gekommen die Version 1.1(.1 inzwischen) zu testen und mit den Performanceverbesserungen und der neuen Car LOD-Option kann ich nun ENDLICH uneingeschränkt in VR mit meiner Oculus Rift CV1 fahren. Bildschärfe könnte immer noch besser sein (Temporal Anti Aliasing hat leider diesen Effekt, ich vermisse das gute alte Multisampling). Ich hab gerade mal Zandvoort im neuen McLaren getestet mit nem Rennen bei Nacht, Regen und 25 KI-Fahrzeugen. Abgesehen von den ersten Sekunden nach dem Laden gab es nicht ein Stottern auf meinem System. Jetzt brauche ich nur nen nen Hotfix für meine linke Schulter und ich kann endlich vernünftig Rennen fahren.

Der McLaren 720S GT3 ist übrigens genauso gut, wie ich ihn mir erhofft habe. Ich liebe die Karre schon in rFactor 2, genauso den 650S in eigentlich allen Sims, in denen er enthalten ist. Die anderen neuen bzw. überarbeiteten Autos hab ich leider noch nicht getestet.


----------



## DeFi (29. Oktober 2019)

Freut mich, dass es dir jetzt auch endlich gefällt. Komme ggf. Samstag nochmal zum Testen


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2019)

Kunos hat gerade nen neuen Patch rausgehauen und der Changelog liest sich sehr, SEHR gut! Viele Sachen, auf die ich lange gewartet habe, wurden umgesetzt und auch ein paar Dinge, die man eigentlich gar nicht machen wollte, z. B. Chassis Flex Simulation, wozu es auch einen umfangreichen Blog-Eintrag von Aris im offiziellen Forum gibt: PHYSICS - Chassis flex | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum


ACC Racers!
Update v 1.2 is OUT NOW on Steam. Our latest update brings all-new features, fixes and improvements, including...


- New Custom Livery Editor
- Introduction of HDR (High Dynamic Range)
- Vehicle Chassis Flex Simulation
- Brake Wear introduced and affecting handling in long-distance races
- Tyre Model Improvements
- Custom Video Settings Save Slots
- VR Video Presets
- Multiplayer: Increased slots for private servers for Spa, Monza and Paul Ricard
- Multiplayer: Custom BoP for private servers
- Safety Rating improvements - Driver's rating will generally improve for fair drivers
- CP (Competition) Server now run in booking mode, offering 3 races per day. Make sure to collect your track medals and sign up today! They will open tomorrow at 18:00 CEST






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJU7sS37fRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​
__________
Changelog v1.2


GENERAL:
- AI performance optimizations.
- Fix for track shown at nighttime for a split second when loading into any session.
- Fixed double saving of temporary replays with multithreading enabled.
- Fixed issues with shared memory status.


GAMEPLAY:
- Added car customization. Pick and customize the design of your personal car.
NOTE: custom cars can be used in Quick Race, Custom Race Weekend and Multiplayer game modes.
Disclaimer: customization possibilities may vary on a per car basis due to licensing restrictions.
We will continue to add customizeable livery templates in future updates.
- Added single-make option to Quick Race and Custom Race Weekend game modes.
Possibility to use official liveries and custom-liveried grids.
NOTE: single-make race with official liveries requires an official car to be selected.
- AI update to avoid divebombing in slow chicanes.
- Porsche AI tweaks to mitigate their tendency to dominate sessions.
- AI now use aggressive setup at high levels.
- AI cars will not enter the pits because of weather or damage if less than 5 minutes are remaining in a session.
- Fixed AI aggression setting not producing expected behaviour.
- General AI behaviour and movement improvements.
NOTE: different aggro levels should result in a bigger difference now.
- Engine now shuts down at the end of the pit stop if the player restarts it during the pitstop as a counter-exploit measure.
- Session days are now set up as in real life in championship events.
- Fixed replay time multiplier resetting on highlights switching.
- Automatic highlights now spread across the entire race duration more consistently.
- Fixed marshal flags during single player replay.
- Fixed potentially wrong car setup values in saved games.
- Increased maximum number of highlights (20->30).
- Penalty system changed back to pre-pitlane decision.
NOTE: serving a penalty must be checked in the MFD before entering the pitlane. Serving any pending penalty is always auto-selected by default.
- Driver stint does not reset when serving a penalty - if "serve penalty" is selected before entering the pitlane.
- End of race in Quick Race does not require the opponents to complete the race - race finish is declared when the player presses ESC to return to the garage after crossing the line.
NOTE: to see the complete results, the player must stay on track until all opponents cross the finish line. Other game modes are unaffected.
- Added tyre sets option to Custom Race Weekend (as well as Custom Championship rounds).
- Fixed some bugs with penalty procedure and saved games.
- Fixed Racelogic=digital display time during replay (better with new replays).
- Optimized replay tyre matrix memory occupation, changed replay version (backwards compatible).
- Fixed replay maximum time.
- Added 1 hour and 15 minutes to maximum time in replay options.
- Added auto highlights replay only for the player car and added its menu item, tweaked highlights length.
- Removed time-based replacement of highlights and added an overtake highlight replacement system based on position.
- Fixed saving/loading auto save replay options.
- Avoid camera spline movements during paused replay.
- Longer pre-action time for accident/overtake highlights.
- Fixed pit alarm sound during slow-mo/paused/sped-up replays.
- Kevin Siggy Rebernak, winner of the McLaren Shadow Grand Final, added as a selectable Mclaren Shadow driver.
- Added pit exit blue flag for all types of sessions.
- Driver stint max total time is no longer based on race event but on race length divided by driver count across relevant game modes.
- Added black-orange flag for the player car for heavy suspension damage.
NOTE: also shown for lights damage (during the night and sessions that are declared wet where lights are a requirement).
- Penalty system for black-orange flags (damage and lights off).
The player has 3 laps to pit for repair or turn on lights when the flag is shown, ignoring the flag will result in a DQ.
- Fixed incorrect FOV used by some TV Cams from the 2nd activation.
- Pitlane open is triggered when the leader completes sector 1 after a race start.


UI/HUD:
- New feature: added Customization interface in the car showroom.
- Completely reworked car selection interface.
- Car selection restrictions removed from single-car (Practice, Hotlap, Hotstint, Superpole) game modes.
Each livery variant is now selectable in these game modes without restriction.
- Team and driver nationality added to car selection page.
- Showroom now allows you to turn on the lights and open the doors.
- Team/competitor dual information shown in car selection when relevant.
- Added driver bio on the car selection page. Click on driver avatar in the car selection page to show popup.
- Fixed lack of interactivity in the career showroom.
- Added "Official" filter to the car selection page to show only official car entries.
- Various navigation-related fixes in the user interface.
- Added chat message popup visibility option in the HUD settings page.
- Added highlights info and support for the HUD.
- MFD hides pit stop strategy items when "serve penalty" is selected. See penalty-related changes in the GAMEPLAY section.
- Various fixes for highlights HUD info.
- Various fixes for realtime leaderboard.
- Class filters added to race results and time/points tables.
- Fixed realtime leaderboard positions in non-race sessions.
- Added support for highlights camera override toggle button.
- HUD: server BoP shown in the timetables. See MULTIPLAYER section for more information.
- HUD: opponent ping indicator added to realtime/standings MFD.
- Team points table enabled in Championship mode.
As per real-life rules, only the highest-finishing team entry scores points for the team.
- Added pulse animation to the search bar in the lobby page for easy recognition.
- Fixed tyre sets button not clickable with the mouse.
- Added brake change options to the MFD. See PHYSICS section for more information.
- Added brake pad wear indicator inside the Tyre widget.
- Time delta is no longer shown during the first 2 laps of a race to avoid data flickering.
- Finished cars are now marked with a checkered flag in real-time on the timetables and standings widgets.
- Virtual mirror is forced to hide in replays.
- Video Options: ability to save and load different Custom Video Presets.
Save and load multiple custom video presets for different display setups and racing scenarios.
- Revised Setup load/save function with overwrite warning warning.
- Added HDR exposure and HDR contrast to ingame View Settings. When HDR is enabled, they replace the regular exposure and contrast settings in the Video Options in the UI.
The options in the View Settings are enabled in HDR mode only and vice versa:
HDR enabled: the settings in the ingame View Settings are used.
HDR disabled: the ones in Video Options are used (saveable with custom video presets).
- Added messages about replay saving operations and fixed replay saving for the first minute.
- Updated texts and localization.


VR:
- Added VR world scale slider to Video Options.
NOTE: lower values increase the world scale, higher values decrease it.
Correct 1:1 scale to real life depends on the headset type.
- Now possible to set resolution scale to <100 while increasing VR Pixel Density to render at a lower resolution to gain performance and upscale later to improve quality (for example resScale=70 and vrPixelDensity=150).
- Minimum resolution scale set to 50 (was 70).
- VR pixel density steps set to 5 (was 10).
- Added specific video presets for VR.


GRAPHICS:
- Added missing unique Spa 24H liveries for the 2019 Blancpain season.
- Ferrari secondary display now has multiple pages to show various stint timers.
- Adjusted stance of the Jaguar G3 in the showroom.
- Pit animation now only shows the lollypop man when serving a Stop&Go penalty.
- No pitcrew is shown when serving a Drive-Through penalty.
- Fixed wrong numberplate layout displayed in MP car selection.
- Fixed shift animations not working with keyboard controls.
- Numberplates and season outfits now work correctly and as intended both in showroom and on-track.
- Zandvoort checkered flag marshal added.
- Visual car dirt now (slowly) accumulates even when driving on on-track surfaces.
- Visual car dirt and dust now accumulates faster in wet conditions.
- Improved LOD switching of wheels, fixed LOD rims not being affected by customization.
- Enabled HDR output in the video settings.
New additions to the video options include:
- Shadow Distance: changes the distance of the more detailed sunlight shadows to trade quality for performance.
- Tone Mapping: selects the new filmic tonemapper (ACES) or the legacy one (Default - used in the previous releases).
The filmic tonemapper gives a cinematic look more similar to the one used for HDR output.
- HDR Color Gamut: selects between REC2020 (standard color gamut for HDR) and DCI-P3 (closer to current HDR displays, colors are more saturated).
- Added support for HDR screenshots (EXR file format) when HDR output is enabled.
NOTE: the Steam screenshot function does not work with HDR screenshots due to incompatibility.
- Forced 100% LOD Scale in TV cameras (F3 and F6): these cameras now ignore the UI setting. F1 and F7 cameras continue to read the UI setting.
- Fixed mirrors showing the last frame when switched off during gameplay (also fixed mirrors showing the last frame when going back to the showroom from a session).
- Custom player teamwear is now showing up correctly in SP and MP sessions.
- Visual damage buildup adjustments.
- Added damage impact effect to the car's bodywork.


PHYSICS:
- Top TC level for storm conditions for all cars.
- Silverstone and Nurburgring 2019 BOP tweak for the Mclaren 720S GT3.
- Tweaks on the front splitter of the Porsche 991II GT3 R.
- Lamborghini Huracan GT3 Spa wet preset tweaks (both non-evo and Evo).
- Rain puddle tweaks.
- Fixed rear wing last value Porsche 991II GT3 R.
- New wet tyres model: less adhession grip, slower laptimes, better control in sliding situations.
- Aerodynamics - vertical fin calculation improvements.
- Aerodynamics - slipstream tweaks and larger turbolence area, can cause slight lateral movements if you follow a car from very near side and behind
- Chassis flex implementation:
Chassis flex is more of a qualitative than quantitative influence. You will notice the car handling kerbs quite better, accepting more steering input when sliding and more willingness to react on your inputs at the limit. At the same time, handling will be a bit less precise and might force you to work harder to be precise with your line, or correct your line during a turn.
Chassis flex also influences setup changes. Cars with more flex (softer chassis) usually need softer springs and better damping. Cars with less chassis flex (rigid chassis) can handle stiffer springs and be more precise, but might suffer at lower speeds and mechanical grip on bumps and kerbs.
- Altitude simulation for all tracks. Higher altitude means less air density resulting in lower engine performance, less downforce but also less drag. The heating model of tyres and brakes is also slightly influenced. Laptimes on some circuits might be a bit lower (i.e. Spa)
- Tyre model: tweaks and fine tuning offer more predictable grip over the limit for both slicks and more importantly wet tyres.
- Brake pads and discs wear implementation and different brake pads choice:
Brake pads and brake discs wear is relative to the brake pad choice, temperatures, driving style, ABS and brake bias usage. Brake disc and pad wear is shown at the end of each driving session, when you return to your strategy setup UI on the "last readings" box.
Normally brake discs should last more than 24 hours race, but because there is no pitstop time penalty (all teams are obliged to at least one fixed time long pitstop so that they can change brakes), all teams prefer to change discs and pads at least one time during long endurance races.
There are 3 different brake pads available to choose from, each with its own characteristics and different brake pads front and rear are permitted.
-- Pad 1: Very aggressive friction coefficient, max braking performance, aggressive disc and pad wear. Pedal modulation can be tricky if out of temperature or as it wears down. Use in hotlap and qualifying sessions, sprint races and can withstand 3 hours races. Risky and dangerous to use over 3 or 4 hours because the pads will wear down, overheat and lose linearity in brake pedal.
-- Pad2: Very Good friction coefficient, very good braking performance, good disc and pad wear. Pedal modulation almost always good and linear, good feedback while overheating and gradual wear. Can be used in hotlap and qualifying sessions as well as sprnt races as what it loses in performance, regains in braking modulation and predictability. Excellent choice for long endurance races, easily makes 12 hours and can make 24 hours race too with a bit of care. Will also overheat and lose linearity in brake pedal feel when worn out, but in a more predictable way and after much longer stints.
-- Pad3: Moderate friction coefficient, braking zones can be longer in dry, very moderate disc and pad wear. Excellent pedal modulation also in cold ambient conditions, very linear pedal feedback. Excellent choice for wet conditions and very long endurance races. Very predictable and easy to modulate brake pad.
-- Pad 4, extreme aggressive fiction coefficient. Max braking performance, extremely aggressive disc and pad wear, bad cold performance. This is a sprint race pad that can last about an hour but will show worse pedal feel, worse performance and overheating towards the end of the one hour stint. Those kinds of pads are not used in endurance racing, but included for demonstration purposes.
- Fixed Aston Martin V8 Vantage GT3 excessive engine damage.
- Bentley Continental GT3 2018 performance tweaks
- Fixed FFB damper not stopping during game pause.
- Fixed an error that could cause wrong relative impact speeds for collisions.
- Reworked damage system with accumulative damage resulting from impacts of various intensity.
A significant improvement over the old system that always required a larger impact per damage zone to produce more damage.
Repetitive impacts now have a much more substantial effect on the car's condition and the car is much less tolerant versus repetitive hits.
All cars have tweaks and fine tuned damage values (physics) but be careful as the damage can easily accumulate and repetitive small hits can result in severe damage in the end. Also introducing damage threshold to allow (reasonable) paint trading without affecting car behaviour.
- Low-speed aero damage now produces less negative effect on drag.
- Reduced front-rear damage detection cone.


AUDIO:
- Fixed doppler fluctuation for external engine sound.
- Added tyre brake wear audio.
- Optimized audio channels used for wheel in external/opponent sounds.
- Fixed audio options not applied on start level.
- Reworked spotter damage messages (smarter and based on cumulative damage).


MULTIPLAYER:
- Competition Servers are now running in a schedule, offering up to 3 races per day with variations. Read more in the dedicated forum post: COMPETIZIONE - 1.2 - Competition Server changes | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum
- The region assignment for CP servers is technically different now, potentially fixing the "No servers in your region" error.
- The CP rating buildup is working in a more logical way now, which could cause to reset CP ratings to zero or lower values for some users. This will automatically wash out after a few CP races.
- Significantly improved CPU load with opponent count with certain (most) types of CPU. This is not necessarily affecting FPS, but dramatically increases the number of cars we can run before the 99% CPU occupancy warning.
- Significantly improved collision calculation efficiency, causing to scale CPU load a lot better (with all CPUs) on the physics thread.
- Enabled multiple-pit-assignments for private servers, resulting in higher grid counts for certain tracks. At the moment Monza and Paul Ricard support 60 cars on the grid this way.
- Fixed netcode warping for higher speeds (for certain server operating systems).
- Fixed volatile and too high ping measurement (for certain server operating systems).
- Further netcode improvements that increase the accuracy for cars on straights. This will make cars reliably drive with almost perfect distance, except one of both overtaxes in the player's bandwidth upload (ie by livestreaming).
- Added additional (=custom) BoP for private MP servers: Server admins can now assign and set up additional ballast and intake restrictors.
NOTE: read the extended notes on the forum: Error | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum
- Session-over result screen in MP now correctly switches the table between current standing (like 2nd MFD panel) during overtime and the final race results (including disconnected drivers) after the session has ended for all cars.
- Fixed MP car despawn issue in the highlights (and in some cases in the normal replay).
- Fixed replay world time affecting real time in MP (animations).
- Fixed potentially wrong bodykit loaded in MP.
- Servers will now log their current configuration (as it is actually understood by the server) to the "cfg/current" folder; this is helpful for troubleshooting.
- Short formation laps will now always start in "Double file", indepentently of the actual trigger position.
- Fixed a client crash when the selected customized "carX.json" file was physically removed.
- Improved the lead car detection during the formation lap.
- Fixed pit limiter effectively turning off after a driver swap.
- Improved the message the player receives when trying to join a server with the wrong car model (both entry list with forced car model, and CP servers with unknown tracks).


RATINGS:
- SA rating will apply a Trust Bonus for finished races, dependent on the race length.
- SA rating will not assign points to certain situations where the other car is clearly at fault.
- Added more "outcome" scenarios for accidents, to be able to improve the understanding of "nothing happened" in SA considerations.
- Rebalancing of Singleplayer SA values to balance the massively clean AI in 1.2.
- Fixed a timing issue which could make the contact bag inefficient in some situations.
- Overall, SA will be more tolerant and precise, resulting in becoming slightly easier again.
- (Significant) wall contacts now will act like off-track; resetting track medal progress, invalidating laptimes and cause race penalties if the car gained time.
- (Significant) wall contacts are now considered a root contact like mass accidents, so a second car hit by a car bouncing off a wall would not receive SA penalties.
NOTE: read the extended notes on the forum: Error | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum
- Fixed an issue where Laptime records would be recorded with incorrect times (caused by race starts after the s/f line).


Quelle: Steam :: Assetto Corsa Competizione :: Assetto Corsa Competizione v1.2 update OUT NOW!


----------



## ak1504 (20. Dezember 2019)

Kunos Physics Boss Aristoteles Dev Stream zum neuen Update

_"Yesterday I talked live about ACC release v1.2 features demonstrating chassis flex, aerodynamics, brake pads!
Beware of the sound volume at first, gets better afterwards.
Watch it yourself and let me know how we can improve the format in the next one!"_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PM7sCoZ-JAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (27. Dezember 2019)

Zu Weihnachten gab es die Oculus Rift S für 400 Euro. Da habe ich gleich mal zugeschlagen. Auf YouTube habe ich mitbekommen das einige zufrieden mit VR sind, andere klagen wiederum   haben Probleme. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2019)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten gab es die Oculus Rift S für 400 Euro. Da habe ich gleich mal zugeschlagen. Auf YouTube habe ich mitbekommen das einige zufrieden mit VR sind, andere klagen wiederum   haben Probleme. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?



Ich hab mir kurz vor Weihnachten zum Black Friday Sale ne Oculus Rift S (auch 400 Euro) als Ersatz für meine alte Rift CV1 (Tracking gab langsam den Geist auf) und bin allgemein sehr zufrieden damit. Für den Preis ist das ein wirklich gutes Headset, während die Valve Index zwar in fast allen Punkten zwar besser ist, aber nicht so viel besser, dass sie mehr als den doppelten Preis wert wäre. Die Bildqualität der Rift S ist deutlich schärfer als die CV1, lediglich die Schwarzwerte sind nicht so toll, was aber nur bei extrem dunklen Szenen (Dunkle Räume oder Nacht mit wenigen Lichtquellen) wirklich auffällt.

Assetto Corsa Competizione und VR ist allerdings immer wieder ein schwieriges Thema. Zu Anfang war die VR-Performance in ACC unter aller Sau, inzwischen ist es so gerade erträglich mit den richtigen Settings. Die Kantenglättung ist allerdings mies, wodurch es in der Ferne ein wenig unschärfer aussieht, als z. B. RaceRoom, rFactor 2, Assetto Corsa, iRacing, Project CARS 2 usw. Man kann dafür zwar das Supersampling/Pixel Density erhöhen, aber dann geht wieder die Performance runter. Da hilft am besten Ausprobieren, was für das eigene System der beste Kompromiss aus Performance und Bildqualität ist.

Speziell zu Oculus und ACC gibt es aktuell allerdings noch ein schweres Software-Problem: Das letzte größere Oculus Update hat irgend einen Bug ausgelöst, der in vielen Spielen auf Basis der Unreal Engine (die auch von ACC genutzt wird) die Performance massiv in den Keller treibt. Und mit massiv meine ich 22 fps und weniger, was schon auf dem Monitor unspielbar ist. Es gibt zwar nen Beta-Treiber (Public Test Channel in der Oculus Software aktivieren), der die Performance wieder etwas verbessert, allerdings nicht auf das gleiche Level, wie vor dem letzten großen Oculus Update. Allerdings scheint Oculus an dem Problem dran zu sein, daher hoffe ich einfach mal, dass ACC bald wieder spielbar ist, auch ohne PTC.

Bis dahin gibt es noch die Option (auch mit Oculus) ACC über SteamVR zu spielen. Da ist die Performance nicht ganz so gut, wie sie theoretisch mit Oculus Software sein könnte, aber ist nah genug dran und spielbar.


----------



## msdd63 (27. Dezember 2019)

Ok. Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche  Antwort.


----------



## janni851 (29. Dezember 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

da mich zu Weihnachten ein G29 nebst Playseat überrascht haben war der nächste logische Schritt, sich ACC zu holen[emoji51]

Jetzt wollte ich zu Beginn und zum üben einfach mal die Karriere spielen. Das erste Rennwochenende ist ja Zolder. Jetzt hatte ich dann beim zweiten Rennen das Problem, das ich, trotz Fahrerwechsel mit damit verbundenen Stop, an der Ziellinie disqualifiziert wurde. Habe ich irgendwas in den Regeln übersehen was ich beim zweiten Rennen anders machen muss als beim ersten? Da ging nämlich alles gut. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee  oder ist es nur ein Bug gewesen?

Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (29. Dezember 2019)

Du wirst disqualifiziert wen du beim Fahrerwechsel eine Fehler gemacht hast. Die Frage ist aber warum du am ersten Karriere Wochenende einen Fahrerwechsel machst? Fahrerwechsel sind erst bei den Langstreckenrennen später in der Karriere Pflicht.




ß


----------



## janni851 (29. Dezember 2019)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Du wirst disqualifiziert wen du beim Fahrerwechsel eine Fehler gemacht hast. Die Frage ist aber warum du am ersten Karriere Wochenende einen Fahrerwechsel machst? Fahrerwechsel sind erst bei den Langstreckenrennen später in der Karriere Pflicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhmm, wenn ich in die Box fahre sehe ich doch links auf dem HUD die Bedingungen für einen gültigen Boxenstop. Das wird bei mir alles dann grün, wenn ich den Fahrerwechsel anwähle, daher habe ich das gemacht. Ich kann’s aber mal ohne versuchen. 

Danke und Grüße

EDIT: Nochmal zur verdeutlichung mit einem angefügten Screenshot. Was mir allerdings eben aufgefallen ist: Ich fahre die Karriere auf "Mittel", was einer Renndauer von 40 Minuten entspricht. Ich bekomme aber eine Zeit von 45 Minuten pro Fahrer angezeigt, die am Wochenende in den Rennen gefahren werden muss. Logisch bekomme ich keine 90 Minuten Fahzeit in 80 Minuten Rennen unter. Könnte also doch daran liegen oder?


----------



## janni851 (29. Dezember 2019)

Sorry für den Doppelpost:

Das Problem hat sich von selbst erledigt. Nachdem ich das Wochenende zum dritten Mal gefahren bin kam der Fehler nicht mehr.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (31. Dezember 2019)

Aristoteles did another Dev Stream:

We talk about alignment, electronic controls (TC1, TC2, ABS, ECU etc), handling VS grip and more! In my stream I demonstrated some of the alignment settings in the great real time web app calculators of racing aspirations My go to website for fast visualisation of my suspension geometry ideas and testings. Highly recommended bookmark!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Gn6VTkO7CA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (1. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mich geirrt. Auch bei den 40 Minuten Rennen wird der Fahrer gewechselt. Das habe ich gerade bei den beiden Brands Hatch Rennen festgestellt. Ich fahre auch die  40 Minuten Variante.


----------



## Derrman (2. Januar 2020)

Ich wolte mir das Spiel demnächst kaufen, wurde die Performance verbessert in den letzten Monaten ?


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Januar 2020)

Derrman schrieb:


> Ich wolte mir das Spiel demnächst kaufen, wurde die Performance verbessert in den letzten Monaten ?



Kommt drauf an seit wann. Mit dem Patch 1.1 wurde damals, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, die Performance bei Nacht und schlechtem Wetter ein wenig verbessert. Mit Patch 1.2 kamen dann weitere Grafikoptionen dazu, um z. B. die Levels of Detail für Fahrzeuge einzustellen, was in Sachen Performance auf jeden Fall was bringt. Wunder a la plötzlich verdoppelte Framerate solltest du keine erwarten, aber inzwischen läuft das Ding ganz rund, wenn die Hardware stimmt.


----------



## Blackman2106 (6. Januar 2020)

Ich hab mir das Spiel auch wieder mal installiert und die Grafik so eingestellt, das ich zwischen 110-125 FPS konstant habe ( 5120x1440 Auflösung). Trotzdem fühlt sich das Spiel nicht wirklich flüssig an. Werde die Tage nochmal bisl rumtesten und schauen ob's Verbesserungen gibt.


----------



## msdd63 (7. Januar 2020)

Heute kam meine Oculus Rift S an und ich hatte gleich ein Problem. Komisch ist, dass des  Menü nicht vor mir sondern etwas oberhalb zu sehen ist. Wenn ich ins Auto joine sitze ich im Fußraum und habe keine Chance des Menü zu sehen um etwas zu ändern. Das ist irgendwo hinter mir, über mir. Hat jemand eine Idee wie sich das lösen lässt.?


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Januar 2020)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Heute kam meine Oculus Rift S an und ich hatte gleich ein Problem. Komisch ist, dass des  Menü nicht vor mir sondern etwas oberhalb zu sehen ist. Wenn ich ins Auto joine sitze ich im Fußraum und habe keine Chance des Menü zu sehen um etwas zu ändern. Das ist irgendwo hinter mir, über mir. Hat jemand eine Idee wie sich das lösen lässt.?



Mit Strg + Leertaste kannst du die Kamera in VR zentrieren.


----------



## msdd63 (7. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank!!! Funktioniert!!!


----------



## msdd63 (8. Januar 2020)

Warum wird die korrekte Ansicht nicht gespeichert? Bei jedem Spielstart wird die falsche Ansicht geladen.


----------



## Blackman2106 (10. Januar 2020)

Gute Frage. VR halt, da hat jeder so seine Problemchen. Da kannst du dich nur mal in nem Simracing Forum anmelden und da die betroffenen fragen. Sowas klärt man eh am besten dann im TS. Gefühlt hat bei uns fast jeder so seine eigenen Problemchen mit VR, weil ja auch die Hardware meist unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## Blackman2106 (11. Januar 2020)

So, gestern meine ersten zwei Rennen gefahren. Wir warn 16 Mann auf'n Server (Dedi) und es lief alles stabil und es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu Pcars2. Allerdings gab's auch paar Sachen die man wissen sollte. Wollte im Quali ( auf P4 liegend) jemand Platz machen und rollte rechts von der Strecke runter und fuhr im ersten Gang langsam über ne andere Streckenführung und Bums wurde ich disqualifiziert  Was soll so ein Scheiss?! Naja, anderes Auto gewählt und von hinten gestartet. Am Ende sprang noch P9 raus, weil ich nochmal abgeräumt wurde. Im zweiten Rennen hab ich mir dann P3 gesichert. Werd die Tage mal paar Onlinelobbys besuchen.


----------



## janni851 (11. Januar 2020)

Mit den Lobbys musst du meiner Meinung mach Glück haben. Manchmal sind da echte idioten dabei, manchmal geht es. Hoffe das ich mein SA jetzt schnell auf 70 pushen kann, damit ich auf die guten Server komme.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackman2106 (11. Januar 2020)

Diese Idioten hast du bei jedem Rennspiel/Sim. Du kannst getrost drauf warten, das du in der ersten Kurve abgeschossen wirst ( bin im Quali meist ganz vorn mit dabei) und sobald man jemand überholen will, wird man abgedrängt. Da Lob ich mir unsre Ligarennen, wo man Seite an Seite durch Kurven und Schikanen heizen kann und fair zurück gesteckt wird, wenn man merkt das es nicht gut gehen kann.


----------



## janni851 (12. Januar 2020)

Kleine Off-Topic Frage...

Ich habe ein G29. Laut Logitech ist die aktuellste Software dafür „Logitech G Hub“. Ich muss allerdings die veraltete Gaming Software nutzen, da sich G Hub bei mir nicht installiert. Wenn ich die Installation starten will fragt Windows ob ich das auch wirklich will und wenn ich das bejae passiert einfach nichts mehr...

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2020)

*Aris Dev Stream 3:*

_"So, if you want to learn how to create a custom setup for you, enjoy my latest 3 hours stream!
As usual in the following days I'll make and publish shorter edits of specific arguments in my TL;DW playlist."

"We'll use 2 practice sessions of a sprint race weekend, with limited set of tyres and we'll try to create a custom setups that suits our driving style, focusing on mechanical grip and control of the aero platform."_






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqWYKtksgds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Januar 2020)

Ich hab's heute auch mal getestet.
Mit meiner alten Kiste schaffe ich auf Einstellung "Hoch" auch noch 55-75 FPS bei 1080×1920. Das hat mich gewundert. Gut, wenn ich mehr als 16 Autos einstelle, gehen die FPS weiter nach unten, zumindest am Start.
Da ist die CPU zu lahm.
Bei PC2 schaffe ich aber 70-110 FPS und das auch mit über 20 Autos, was mich wundert, denn PC2 sieht etwas besser aus.

Was das Spiel aber richtig gut kann, ist Sound. Ich bin ja ein Sound Fetischist
und die Sounds sind die besten Racing Sounds, die ich je hören durfte. Bisher fand ich die Sounds von PC2 immer sehr gut, aber gegen AC C klingt PC2 nur noch langweilig 
Die Motorensounds klingen absolut realistisch.

Mit dem G920 ließ es sich sofort ohne weitere Einstellungen bestens spielen. Bei PC2 musste ich erst 30 Minuten mit Testen verschwenden, bis ich glaubwürdige FFB Einstellungen gefunden habe.

Was bei AC C aber gar nicht geht, ist die KI.  Die KI ist so schlecht, die rammt alles, was im Weg ist, ohne zu bremsen. Oft genug wurde ich in Kurven gedreht und auch beim Start. Als mein Auto quer stand, sind alle KI Autos einfach in meine Seite gefahren und haben mich quer über die Strecke geschoben. Sie sind weder ausgewichen, noch haben Sie gebremst. Das geht gar nicht, v.a. bei einer Simulation, wo man versucht jeden Kontakt zu vermeiden.

Online bin ich einem Quickmatch beigetreten, anfangs mit 10 Leuten und Nach 10 Minuten mit nur noch 6 Leuten. Gleich zu Beginn hat es einige Leute zerlegt, aber das ist ja im Onlinemodus eines Rennspieles nichts neues.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich es bei Steam wieder zurückgeben soll. Die KI und Performance lassen zu wünschen übrig. Aber der Sound ist einfach so genial.


----------



## janni851 (15. Januar 2020)

Mit den Onlinerennen musst du Glück haben, es gibt immer ein paar unvorsichtige Fahrer. Ich bin auch noch daran meine Rankings so hoch zu fahren, dass ich auf die Wettkampfserver komme. Hatte aber eben selbst auch so zwei/drei gute Rennen.

Das mit der KI kann ich nur zum Teil bestätigen. Ja, wenn du quer stehst rammt sie dich, aber ich wurde bisher maximal zweimal von der KI gedreht und zweimal lag es daran das ich zu früh rüber bin (was auf den Wiederholungen eindeutig zu sehen war). Du kannst die Wettkampfhärte der KI einstellen, schau doch da mal drüber 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Januar 2020)

Ich gab schon überlegt, ob ich mal zu iracing wechseln soll, in der Hoffnung, dass es da weniger Idioten gibt. Aber das Preismodell hat mich noch abgehalten und das Modell, wie man Rennen fährt. Da ich nicjt allzu viel Zeit habe, kann ich mich nicht einfach zu festen Terminen hinsetzen und Rennen fahren. Ich zocke immer spontan


----------



## ak1504 (16. Januar 2020)

Ich versteh das Problem nicht ? Das ist doch grad das gute daran das iRacing ein Rennen nach dem anderen den ganzen Tag über anbietet in allen Klassen der Saison und du fahren kannst wenn du Zeit hast... Feste Termine hat man in privaten Ligen 1x die Woche oder so...


Neue Bathurst Pics....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Januar 2020)

Nicki´s Feedback: Pure fun, no rage quits anymore  Mission accomplished @ 23:00min und ab 26:50min...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_07VHa0y1nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Januar 2020)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Problem nicht ? Das ist doch grad das gute daran das iRacing ein Rennen nach dem anderen den ganzen Tag über anbietet in allen Klassen der Saison und du fahren kannst wenn du Zeit hast... Feste Termine hat man in privaten Ligen 1x die Woche oder so...



Achso, ich dachte da ist ein Rennen pro Woche und bis dahin bereitet man sich mit Trainings vor. Vielleicht muss ich mir es doch mal anschauen.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Januar 2020)

Lol wie kommst denn auf sowas ? ^^ 

Bei vielen Serien die so bis 30min jeweils fahren startet jede Stunde ein neues Rennen... Also wartest nur so rund 20min zwischen den Rennen... Oder man fährt im Anschluss ein anderes Event das geht fast schon ohne Wartezeit manchmal...


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Januar 2020)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Lol wie kommst denn auf sowas ? ^^
> 
> Bei vielen Serien die so bis 30min jeweils fahren startet jede Stunde ein neues Rennen... Also wartest nur so rund 20min zwischen den Rennen... Oder man fährt im Anschluss ein anderes Event das geht fast schon ohne Wartezeit manchmal...



Ich hab nur mal nebenbei in ein Video zu iRacing geschaut und hatte das so verstanden


----------



## rolli (18. Januar 2020)

@Rage1988
Wenn dir der Sound so am Herzen liegt, könntest du mal Raceroom antesten.
Das könnte deinen Ohren gefallen.


----------



## Andregee (18. Januar 2020)

Acc finde ich vom Sound her besser. R3E hat irgendwie nachgelassen gerade bei den Gt3 , viele Sample klingen zu isoliert, sauber, studiomäßig. Da fehlt sie Akustik einer leeren Karosse, das scheppern, poltern, klacken, kraspeln. Acc ist da mittlerweile Referenz,wobei R3E schon gut ist, Cars2 ist dagegen absolut grausig und Rfactor 2 auch eher so Naja geht so 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Januar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Acc finde ich vom Sound her besser. R3E hat irgendwie nachgelassen gerade bei den Gt3 , viele Sample klingen zu isoliert, sauber, studiomäßig. Da fehlt sie Akustik einer leeren Karosse, das scheppern, poltern, klacken, kraspeln. Acc ist da mittlerweile Referenz,wobei R3E schon gut ist, Cars2 ist dagegen absolut grausig und Rfactor 2 auch eher so Naja geht so
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Genau das, was du beschreibst, sind die Sounds die es für mich so realistisch klingen lässt. Ich fand bisher die Sounds von Project Cars 2 mit am besten, nachdem ich jetzt aber ACC gespielt habe, mag ich die Sounds von PC2 gar nicht mehr 

Achja, kann mir jemand sagen, was ich einstellen muss, damit ich mit meinem G920 anständig bremsen kann? Ich muss so extrem aufs Bremspedal drücken, dass ich das Gefühl habe es zerbricht gleich alles und ich komm trotzdem nicht anständig zum Stehen.
Ich weiß, dass im Pedal ein Gummistück verbaut ist, aber in allen anderen Spielen macht es das Bremsen für mich realistischer. Nur bei ACC kann ich so nicht bremsen.

Aus Verzweiflung habe ich die Bremse jetzt schon auf Kupplungspedal gelegt. Das ist für mich aber extrem ungewohnt.


----------



## Andregee (18. Januar 2020)

Löst das Pedal denn überhaupt 100 Prozent aus? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Januar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Löst das Pedal denn überhaupt 100 Prozent aus?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ich hab keine Ahnung 

Ich hab es bisher einfach immer benutzt und es hat funktioniert. Selbst beim European und American Truck Simulator funktioniert es bestens 

In der Logitech Software habe ich auch nie etwas eingestellt sondern immer nur in den Spielen. Nur bei ACC muss ich extrem stark aufs Pedal drücken ohne das viel passiert.


----------



## janni851 (19. Januar 2020)

Mhmm, ich bin ja mit einem G29 unterwegs. Muss zwar auch sehr fest reintreten, aber ich komme immer zum stehen. Schau mal in der Logitech Software und Klick das Bremspedal an. Dort kann man was an der Empfindlichkeit verstellen. Auch sollte so eine Option im Spiel selbst vorhanden sein, um einen möglichen Totpunkt abzustellen.

Wie du das einstellst ist natürlich von deinem eigenen Empfinden abhängig.

Ich habe aber auch schon mal überlegt mit Fanatec CSL Elite Pedal zu holen und dort später die Load Cell nachzurüsten. Über den USB Adapter kann man die ja direkt an den PC anschließen.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (3. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uquRB48ymrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Februar 2020)

*Assetto Corsa Competizione v1.3 update and Intercontinental GT Pack DLC out NOW!*

Assetto Corsa Competizione v1.3 update and Intercontinental GT Pack DLC out NOW! | Kunos Simulazioni - Official Forum





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=75crVivp90I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (7. Februar 2020)

Ich bin verwirrt. Auf der offiziellen Homepage der International GT Challenge gibt es ein Rennen in Indianapolis aber keins in Laguna Seca. Warum gibt es Laguna Seca statt Indianapolis im International GT Challenge DLC?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Februar 2020)

Vermutlich weil es sich um die 2019er Intercontinental GT Challenge handelt und nicht um die 2020er


----------



## msdd63 (9. Februar 2020)

Habe ich gestern  mitbekommen das Indianapolis für dieses Jahr im Kalender steht. Hoffen wir das wir Indianapolis nachgereicht bekomen.


----------



## Micha_Regelt (20. Februar 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung
> 
> Ich hab es bisher einfach immer benutzt und es hat funktioniert. Selbst beim European und American Truck Simulator funktioniert es bestens
> 
> In der Logitech Software habe ich auch nie etwas eingestellt sondern immer nur in den Spielen. Nur bei ACC muss ich extrem stark aufs Pedal drücken ohne das viel passiert.



Du kannst in der Logitech Software und im Spiel die Empfindlichkeit der Bremse erhöhen. Standardmäßig steht die auf 50 % (was quasi 1:1 entspricht und zwar in allen Games. Die gleiche Einstellung hast du für die anderen Pedale und fürs Lenkrad auch). Wenn du die Empfindlichkeit erhöhst hast du mehr Bremswirkung bei gleichem Pedalweg. Versuchs mal. Ich hatte mit dem G29 auch so meine Probleme in ACC. Aber nach nem bisschen rum probieren gings ganz gut. Mittlerweile bin ich aber auf Fanatec umgestiegen xD



msdd63 schrieb:


> Habe ich gestern  mitbekommen das Indianapolis für dieses Jahr im Kalender steht. Hoffen wir das wir Indianapolis nachgereicht bekomen.



Ich hoffe das wir generell die 2020er Saison nachgereicht bekommen. Auch von der GT World Challenge (ehemals Blancpain). Das bedeutet nämlich gleichzeitig, dass wir die Evo Fahrzeuge des 488Gt3 und des AMG Gt3 bekommen


----------



## Neawoulf (11. März 2020)

Neben zwei neuen DLCs (drei britische Strecken, 10 GT4 Fahrzeuge) wurden gerade Konsolenvarianten von ACC für PS4 und Xbox One angekündigt. Release ist der 23.06.2020. Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr mit gerechnet, ich hatte vermutet, dass man auf die nächste Generation wartet. Aber Current Gen Konsoleros werden sich freuen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivxljaYM5qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neben der Konsolenversion und den neuen DLCs ist außerdem natürlich auch wieder ein dicker Patch in Arbeit:



> • This April, the free Assetto Corsa Competizione v1.4 update for PC Steam will introduce new features – including the car showroom, new driver/car personalization choices and additional options for multiplayer servers – and lots of improvements of the game features, UI and algorithms.
> 
> • The GT4 Pack paid DLC, adding +10 new GT4 cars, will be available this summer on PC Steam, and this fall on consoles.
> 
> • The British Pack paid DLC, offering 3 new iconic circuits that complete the 7-race calendar of the British GT Championship, will be available this winter for both PC Steam and consoles.



Wenn ich raten dürfte: Ein wenig Googelei verrät mir, dass in der British GT Championship neben bereits bekannten Strecken Snetterton 300, Donington Park und Oulton Park gefahren werden. In Sachen GT4-Fahrzeuge dürfte auch die offizielle Website der GT4 European Series einen Vorgeschmack auf die zu erwartenden Fahrzeuge geben. Ein paar Links:

News-Quelle: Assetto Corsa Competizione racing to PlayStation 4 and Xbox One June 23, 2020 | 505 Games

British GT Championship: Official Site of British GT Championship
GT4 European Series: Cars | GT4 European Series


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2020)

Chris Zoechling zum aktuellen ACC... (Profi auf GT3 Audi, BMW, Lambo, Porsche sowie auch Porsche Cup, wer ihn nicht kennt)

Twitch


----------



## ak1504 (3. Mai 2020)

Interessantes Interview mit Kunos Physics Dev Aris während dem ACC 12H Suzuka Race: YouTube

_"We fucked up at some point"_ ^^


----------



## Blackman2106 (8. Mai 2020)

Das war aber ein altes aufgezeichnetes Video 
Hast dir das Rennen angeschaut?


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2020)

Alt ? Das war mitte April.


----------



## Blackman2106 (9. Mai 2020)

Das Interview war schon älter....das Rennen natürlich nicht. Wir hatten selbst ein Team am Start.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Mai 2020)

*Live E-Sports GT-Series 2020, Round 2 - SPA Francorchamps*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UD6ydK39kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## janni851 (11. Mai 2020)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

Welchen Lenkwinkel fahrt ihr in ACC? Ich habe eine CSL Elite mit P1 Wheel. Man ließt oft was von 900 im Spiel und 900 in der Base. Fanatec selbst sagt sogar 900 Spiel und 1080 Base. 

Das fühlt sich für mich aber alles zu zäh an. Analog Raceroom hab ich jetzt mal 540 jeweils eingestellt.
Damit bin ich direkt viel schneller.

Ich möchte das ganze aber so reel wie möglich haben. Also wenn jemand weiß welchen Lenkwinkel ein GT3 Auto hat wäre es nett wenn er mir das beraten könntet. Vielleicht teilt ja auch jemand seine Einstellungen mit mir 

Danke und Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Welchen Lenkwinkel fahrt ihr in ACC? Ich habe eine CSL Elite mit P1 Wheel. Man ließt oft was von 900 im Spiel und 900 in der Base. Fanatec selbst sagt sogar 900 Spiel und 1080 Base.
> 
> ...



Lenkraddrehwinkel sollte immer im Spiel und im Treiber gleich eingestellt sein, sonst dreht sich das Lenkrad ingame nicht synchron. Ob das 900 Grad sind oder 1080 ist bei den GT3s aber völlig egal. Die nutzen den vollen Drehbereich sowieso nicht aus.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Mai 2020)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Das Interview war schon älter....das Rennen natürlich nicht. Wir hatten selbst ein Team am Start.



Mir war so als schaute ich ein Live Rennen und dort fand auch das Interview statt.


----------



## Blackman2106 (12. Mai 2020)

Die ham das einfach nochmal eingespielt....wie auch der gute Flens das schon im Pcars Forum gut erkannt hat


----------



## janni851 (12. Mai 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Lenkraddrehwinkel sollte immer im Spiel und im Treiber gleich eingestellt sein, sonst dreht sich das Lenkrad ingame nicht synchron. Ob das 900 Grad sind oder 1080 ist bei den GT3s aber völlig egal. Die nutzen den vollen Drehbereich sowieso nicht aus.



Genau das dachte ich auch. Wenn ich halt 900/900 fahre Kurbel ich ewig am Lenkrad, wobei das ja bei ACC der Standard ist glaube ich...

Naja, bleibe ich bei 540/540 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Mai 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich auch. Wenn ich halt 900/900 fahre Kurbel ich ewig am Lenkrad, wobei das ja bei ACC der Standard ist glaube ich...
> 
> Naja, bleibe ich bei 540/540



Eben das Kurbeln sollte eigentlich nicht passieren. Falls das der Fall ist, dann ist das entweder ein Bug im Spiel oder im Treiber. Wenn ein Auto ingame und in der Realität eine Lenkradrotation von 540 Grad hat, dann sollte es egal sein, ob im Treiber und Spiel nun 540 Grad, 900 Grad oder 1080 Grad eingestellt sind. Das Spiel sollte den Drehwinkel immer auf die 540 Grad begrenzen, weil das der Maximalwert für das Auto ist. Die Einstellungen im Spiel/Treiber limitieren nur den maximalen Drehwinkel nach oben, so dass bei 900 Grad definitiv Schluss wäre, wenn es so ein Auto im Spiel gäbe. Nach unten hin sieht es anders aus: Wenn das Auto einen Drehwinkel von 540 Grad hat, im Lenkrad/Spiel aber 400 Grad eingestellt sind, dann sind die 400 Grad das Limit.

Falls du bei 900 Grad im Treiber und im Spiel tatsächlich kurbeln musst, dann schau mal ins offizielle Forum, ob da jemand was darüber weiß. Das kann eigentlich nur ein Bug oder eine Einstellung sein, die nicht korrekt ist. Kurbeln dagegen würde passieren, wenn du im Spiel zwar 540 Grad einstellst, im Lenkradtreiber aber volle 900 Grad. Dann würde das Spiel nämlich denken, dass 900 Grad echte Drehung 540 Grad im Spiel entsprechen. Das sollte dann auch durch die Lenkradanimation im Spiel deutlich sichtbar sein, die dann nicht mit deinem echten Lenkrad synchron läuft.


----------



## janni851 (12. Mai 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Eben das Kurbeln sollte eigentlich nicht passieren. Falls das der Fall ist, dann ist das entweder ein Bug im Spiel oder im Treiber. Wenn ein Auto ingame und in der Realität eine Lenkradrotation von 540 Grad hat, dann sollte es egal sein, ob im Treiber und Spiel nun 540 Grad, 900 Grad oder 1080 Grad eingestellt sind. Das Spiel sollte den Drehwinkel immer auf die 540 Grad begrenzen, weil das der Maximalwert für das Auto ist. Die Einstellungen im Spiel/Treiber limitieren nur den maximalen Drehwinkel nach oben, so dass bei 900 Grad definitiv Schluss wäre, wenn es so ein Auto im Spiel gäbe. Nach unten hin sieht es anders aus: Wenn das Auto einen Drehwinkel von 540 Grad hat, im Lenkrad/Spiel aber 400 Grad eingestellt sind, dann sind die 400 Grad das Limit.
> 
> Falls du bei 900 Grad im Treiber und im Spiel tatsächlich kurbeln musst, dann schau mal ins offizielle Forum, ob da jemand was darüber weiß. Das kann eigentlich nur ein Bug oder eine Einstellung sein, die nicht korrekt ist. Kurbeln dagegen würde passieren, wenn du im Spiel zwar 540 Grad einstellst, im Lenkradtreiber aber volle 900 Grad. Dann würde das Spiel nämlich denken, dass 900 Grad echte Drehung 540 Grad im Spiel entsprechen. Das sollte dann auch durch die Lenkradanimation im Spiel deutlich sichtbar sein, die dann nicht mit deinem echten Lenkrad synchron läuft.



Das mach ich mal, danke[emoji106]

Bei dem G29 was ich vorher hatte ging es ja auch einwandfrei, ohne das ich was verstellt hatte...

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackman2106 (12. Mai 2020)

Ich hab bei mir 900/900 eingestellt bzw war das schon so eingestellt. Hab auch die CSL Elite und bei mir fühlt sich das sehr direkt an und ich muss kaum mehr als ne viertel Lenkradbewegung nach links oder rechts machen. Je nach Auto kann man das ja nochmal im Fahrzeugsetup extra einstellen.


----------



## janni851 (12. Mai 2020)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir 900/900 eingestellt bzw war das schon so eingestellt. Hab auch die CSL Elite und bei mir fühlt sich das sehr direkt an und ich muss kaum mehr als ne viertel Lenkradbewegung nach links oder rechts machen. Je nach Auto kann man das ja nochmal im Fahrzeugsetup extra einstellen.



Ich fahr den AMG, was fährst denn du? Dann kann ich mal gegentesten 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2020)

So muss das aussehen vom Lenkwinkel her:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDSpdLTRNlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackman2106 (14. Mai 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ich fahr den AMG, was fährst denn du? Dann kann ich mal gegentesten
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Moin. Ich fahr so ziemlich mit allen Modellen, am meisten jedoch den Lexus ( weil ich den in der Liga fahre) und den AMG. Allerdings hat dein Problem nix mit den Autos zu tun. Wenn du weiterhin Probleme hast, schau mal im Pcars Forum vorbei, da sind die meisten Sim Racer vertreten und können dir bei so ziemlich jedem Problem weiter helfen.


----------



## chaotium (24. Mai 2020)

Ich fahr sogar nu 360 / 360 in der Base. Und ja es sollte schon am Lenkrad und Base gleich sein


----------



## DeFi (24. Mai 2020)

Wie bekomm ich es denn hin, dass ich das Lenkrad auf dem Bildschirm mit meinem gleich habe? Hab in den Logitech Gamecontrollereinstellungen 383° und egal was ich ingame einstelle ich kriegs nicht hin


----------



## msdd63 (28. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Meine Einstellungen. Funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## DeFi (28. Mai 2020)

Werds probieren. Ist wahrscheinlich dann ingame genauso oder?


----------



## msdd63 (29. Mai 2020)

Ja, genau.


----------



## msdd63 (29. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rolli (30. Mai 2020)

ACC ist aktuell kostenlos spielbar und um 50% reduziert bei Steam!
Das Angebot geht bis morgen 18 Uhr.

EDIT: Jetzt merke ich mal, dass mein System etwas zu schwach ist. Aber hey, die 8 GiB Grafikspeicher lohnen sich endlich mal. 
Aber nur für ACC jetzt aufrüsten, wenn alle meine Lieblingstitel gut laufen? Ich weiß nicht...
Naja, die Zeit bleibt halt auch nicht stehen...


----------



## Blackman2106 (31. Mai 2020)

Ja, ACC braucht schon bisl CPU und Grakapower. Hab zum Glück letztes Jahr günstig ein 8700k Bundle bekommen und Anfang des Jahres noch ne 1080ti und selbst mit der kann ich nicht alles auf Max spielen. Da sind andere Renn-Sims begnügsamer.


----------



## msdd63 (25. Juni 2020)

Könnt ihr mal eure VR Einstellungen posten?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2020)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal eure VR Einstellungen posten?



Ich nutze aktuell diese Einstellungen mit nem Ryzen 3600X, 32 GB Ram, ner RTX 2080 und ner Rift S. Oft wird ja geprahlt von wegen "beste Settings", aber das hier sind tatsächlich die besten, die ich bisher finden konnte:

WORKAROUND Best VR settings? Try this engine.ini


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (26. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich nutze aktuell diese Einstellungen mit nem Ryzen 3600X, 32 GB Ram, ner RTX 2080 und ner Rift S. Oft wird ja geprahlt von wegen "beste Settings", aber das hier sind tatsächlich die besten, die ich bisher finden konnte:
> 
> WORKAROUND Best VR settings? Try this engine.ini


Danke. Werd ich auch mal probieren.
Oder sollte ich besser sagen .... das wird mein letzter Versuch, um ACC eine Chance zu geben? 
Vermutlich. Denn ACC in VR ist einfach optisch und performance-seitig ein ganz großer Fail. 
Schade eigentlich, denn was Fahrphysik, FFB und Sound angeht, ist es die beste GT-Sim auf dem Markt.


----------



## msdd63 (26. Juni 2020)

Dankeschön. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2020)

e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Danke. Werd ich auch mal probieren.
> Oder sollte ich besser sagen .... das wird mein letzter Versuch, um ACC eine Chance zu geben?
> Vermutlich. Denn ACC in VR ist einfach optisch und performance-seitig ein ganz großer Fail.
> Schade eigentlich, denn was Fahrphysik, FFB und Sound angeht, ist es die beste GT-Sim auf dem Markt.



Geht mir auch so. Mit den verlinkten Einstellungen sieht es in VR deutlich besser aus und ist größtenteils einigermaßen gut spielbar, aber an die Performance anderer Sims kommt es leider nicht ran. Evtl. bringt die nächste GPU-Generation ja was, aber da ist dann auch wieder die Frage: Zu welchem Preis? Als ich die 2080 gekauft habe dachte ich eigentlich, dass ich erstmal ein bis zwei Jahre Ruhe hab was VR Performance angeht (vorher hatte ich ne 1070) ... war leider nicht so.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6sW85i9CwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GT4:

BMW M4
Alpine A110
Aston Vantage
Audi R8 LMS
Cayman 718
Camaro GT4.R
Ginetta G55
Ktm Xbow
Maserati Gran Turismo MC
McLaren 570S
Mercedes AMG


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2020)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ktm Xbox



Nicht für den PC?


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2020)

Huch ^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juni 2020)

Wann kommt der DLC? MUß BMW M4 FAHREN!!!!


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juni 2020)

Steht am Ende vom Video ? Juli.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juni 2020)

Tja dazu hätte ich aber das Video anschauen müssen. Ich habe aber nur BMW M4 gelesen, das reichte für mich


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R77MX2GCl9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TSchaK (2. Juli 2020)

Moin,

kennt einer von euch dieses Grafikproblem?
Tritt bei alles Fahrzeugen auf und je nach Geschwindigkeit mehr oder weniger.

Ich habe nichts dazu gefunden außer von einem Fix in der Version1.3.1 "-Fixed fake car shadow projection rotations and revised shadow maps on all cars." was für mich danach klingen könnte.

Hab aber die 1.4.4.

Dachte erst an ein Bildschirmproblem, aber ist ja auch auf dem Screenshot


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juli 2020)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt einer von euch dieses Grafikproblem?
> Tritt bei alles Fahrzeugen auf und je nach Geschwindigkeit mehr oder weniger.
> ...



Das ist das Temporal Anti Aliasing. Das zieht leider (vor allem auf niedrigeren Einstellungen) Ghosting-Artefakte hinter sich her. Um das abzuschalten kannst du entweder KTAA nutzen oder TAA auf Epic stellen. Ganz weg kriegt man es wohl nicht, aber mit den Einstellungen sollte es deutlich weniger sein.


----------



## TSchaK (2. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das ist das Temporal Anti Aliasing. Das zieht leider (vor allem auf niedrigeren Einstellungen) Ghosting-Artefakte hinter sich her. Um das abzuschalten kannst du entweder KTAA nutzen oder TAA auf Epic stellen. Ganz weg kriegt man es wohl nicht, aber mit den Einstellungen sollte es deutlich weniger sein.


Habs von Hoch auf Episch gestellt und ist so gut wie weg.

Danke...


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juli 2020)

Physics Dev Aris zeigt heute Abend das GT4 Pack im Stream





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7auQJXiiuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Juli 2020)

"Insider Infos" ^^ zu allen GT4 Wagen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5H63TSkkYpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (16. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuYQ6XQBJQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (17. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9sDfYl1vK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWiaqNT_wE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (21. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGy2SR_y7k8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (29. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7BV3zo99FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8bXsnBk1RhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4CmhZi4rZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (19. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lf0V7bpctOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTAYsEOysJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snmI8ObZryc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (11. September 2020)

Mahlzeit.
Da ich mal wieder ein bissel im Kreis heizen will und seit längerem auf der Suche bin, denke ich, das ich hier mit Assetto Corsa Competizione mein Spiel gefunden habe, speziell GT 3.
Frage: Wenn ich alle Strecken haben, bzw im Multiplayer einzeln fahren möchte brauch ich auch noch das GT4 Paket, oder? Geguckt habe ich bei bei MMOGA und Steam.
Verfolge das nicht im Tv, aber was mir halt wichtig ist das es noch andere Strecken, Offizielle Grand Prix, außer dem aktuellen Rennkalender der Serie gibt. ?

Edith: Hm.. das Spiel+DLC Interconti vom MMOGA und das DLC GT 4 Pack von Steam?


----------



## Banchou (11. September 2020)

Sry Doppelpost*


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2020)

Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich das letzte mal die Karriere gefahren und wollte heute die Karriere weiter fahren. Es existiert aber kein Spielstand mehr. Warum ist mir ein Rätsel. Auf meinem Rechner gibt es keine Save Games. Gibt es die Möglichkeit mein Save Game online wieder herzustellen? Ich gehe davon aus das alles online gespeichert wird.


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2020)

Vielleicht durch ein großes Update unbrauchbar geworden. Aber ich rate nur.


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2020)

Vermute ich auch. Es ist ja keine Datei im Save Ordner. Mich ärgert das, ich war schon weit in der Karriere.


----------



## Benzinaffe (1. November 2020)

Hallo, für alle die diese fantastische Simulation noch nicht haben, hier ein Tipp:
Das Hauptspiel ist bei Steam gerade um 60% reduziert (15,99€).
Das Intercontinental GT Pack gibt es gerade für 9,74€ und das GT4 Pack  für 12,99€.
Da kann selbst MMOGA nicht mithalten.


----------



## ak1504 (4. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7cWTAIK0lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




The 2020 GT WORLD CHALLENGE PACK DLC adds a new track, two new cars, more than 60 new liveries and the 2020 GT World Challenge season to Assetto Corsa Competizione. The DLC pack features:

• Autodromo Internazionale Enzo e Dino Ferrari - Imola
• Ferrari 488 GT3 EVO 2020
• Mercedes-AMG GT3 Evo (2020)
• 60+ new car liveries
• All 2020 GT WORLD CHALLENGE Drivers and team entries
• New 2020 Pirelli "DHE" Tyre Model
• New 2020 GT WORLD CHALLENGE Season BoP

The 2020 GT WORLD CHALLENGE pack also comes with the version 1.6 game update that brings an improved AI algorithm and physics, in addition to some UI and performance improvements.  Get ready for the best Assetto Corsa Competizione action ever experienced.


----------



## fragged (17. November 2020)

Der 2020 GT WORLD CHALLENGE PACK DLC wird morgen released.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHpzEyYq0q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2020)

fragged schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Für alle Details und Hintergrundinfos aus erster Hand zu den Dingen im Update 1.6 sollte man sich das mal ansehen...


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2020)

*ACC v1.6 - Let's talk about new physics features and improvements*

_"Assetto Corsa Competizione v1.6 brings multiple physics improvements  and new features. In this live stream I try to explain the new features with examples a tiny bit of theory."_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58yXMaDjUm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2x-Vf8w6klY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (12. Februar 2021)

Das BritishGT Pack kann sich sehen lassen.  Hier mal der Lambo im Donington Park.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PAPkbmdxTHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Mercedes AMG GT4 im Oulton Park. 😍

Was die Strecken angeht, bleibt Kunos derzeit das Maß der Dinge !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HJ5OUupXe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aston Martin Vantage GT3 auf dem Snetterton Circuit.  😍





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lJVOCo3ew4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackman2106 (21. Februar 2021)

Moin moin. Wer mal Bock auf gepflegte Rennen oder Ligabetrieb hat, kann hier mal reinschauen. https://discord.com/channels/695571859508297728/695572084868382730
Im März starten zwei neue Ligen GT3 und GT4. Es gibt auch Events für Rookie und dann natürlich noch Langstreckenevents. Für Fragen oder sonstiges steh ich gern zur Verfügung


----------



## Modmaster (9. März 2021)

Dieser Sound ist einfach der Wahnsinn ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XneW-bSEvQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackman2106 (3. September 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Moin moin. Wer mal Bock auf gepflegte Rennen oder Ligabetrieb hat, kann hier mal reinschauen. https://discord.com/channels/695571859508297728/695572084868382730
> Im März starten zwei neue Ligen GT3 und GT4. Es gibt auch Events für Rookie und dann natürlich noch Langstreckenevents. Für Fragen oder sonstiges steh ich gern zur Verfügung


Und auf ein Neues. In 14 Tagen geht's wieder los, zuerst mit GT4  und eine Woche drauf die GT3. Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch gern bei mir melden.


----------



## WaldemarE (20. November 2021)

Freu, M4 und DLSS ( hoffentlich gibt es dadurch endlich ein gutes AA )








						Assetto Corsa Competizione - Community Blog: Assetto Corsa Competizione PC Community Updates - Steam News
					

ASSETTO CORSA COMPETIZIONE PC COMMUNITY UPDATES We have a big week coming up in the land of Assetto Corsa Competizione on PC and we’re here today to tell you more! Get those race boots and race gloves ready, we’re going racing again! UPDATE V 1.8 COMING NOVEMBER 24TH Firstly, we’re excited to...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2021)

Heute Abend Aris Dev Stream mit der v1.8 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFD4gkehzW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. März 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1501603754679881744

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. März 2022)

Challengers Pack is draussen:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1865950/Assetto_Corsa_Competizione__Challengers_Pack/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TzCec42ffTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

